# Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung



## Süddeutscher (17. Juni 2009)

Seit weit mehr als 10 Jahren renoviere ich bereits das urgroßelterliche Haus. Wert habe ich darauf gelegt den Charakter des Hauses nicht zu sehr zu verändern und ursprüngliche Bauteile, so weit möglich, zu erhalten und gar heraus zu stellen. Dies kombiniere ich mit modernen Komponenten. So wurde zum Beispiel die Holzbalkendecke im Wohnzimmer sichtbar und ein Deckensegel zur Belechtung darunter gehängt.
Diese Arbeiten sind nun weitgehend abgeschlossen, sodass ich mich an die Gestaltung des Gartens machen kann. Das rund 6,5a große Grundstück ist mit ca 100qm Haus, 50qm Garage und 2x30qm Hoffläche belegt, wobei der eine Hof bereits annähernd halbiert wurde und mit Natursteinmauern beidseitig abgefangen ist.
Im nördlichen Vorgarten konnte die Hecke erhalten bleiben, aber bereits im Nordosten musste neu bepflanzt werden.
Im Nutzungskonzept der rund 220qm Gartenfläche im Süden hat sich schon frühzeitig der Gedanke breit gemacht als i-Tüpfelchen einen Schwimmteich zu integrieren.
Bereits 2006 wurde ein erstes Angebot bei einem Galaba eingeholt, das mit 40t€ zu Buche schlagen sollte.
Eine erste Grundkonzeption entstand, sodass ich den Garten mit einer Schalsteinmauer in unterschiedlichen Höhen eingefasst habe. Dies führte zu ersten unangenehmen Reaktionen seitens Stadt und Nachbarschaft.
Mittlerweile ist man sich aber einig.
Darauf aufgesetzt ist ein selbstgebauter Flechtlattenzaun, der noch komplett begrünt werden wird.
Anfang 2008 holte ich erneut ein Angebot ein, das auf ähnlichem Preisniveau lag, was mir deutlich zu teuer war. 
Über das Internet und diverse Teichbauforen wurde ich auf den Selbstbau mit NG Produkten aufmerksam.
Die Planung hat sich weiter entwickelt und der Bau kann beginnen, wobei noch kein Material bestellt ist.
Auch in diesem Forum hatte ich Anfang des Jahres schon einige Fragen gestellt und bekam kompetente Antworten, sodass ich euch nun das nächste halbe Jahr während dem Teichbau mit Beiträgen und Bildern dazu "belästigen" möchte.

Grüße vom Süddeutschen


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*



Süddeutscher schrieb:


> ...mit Beiträgen und Bildern dazu "belästigen" möchte...



Tu Dir keinen Zwang an


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Bin selber noch ein "youngster" in diesem Forum.... bin ganz gespannt auf Deine Bilder & Beiträge, wir sind noch in der Planungsphase, allerdings lediglich für einen kleineren "Wasserpflanzenteich".
Und ich kann nur bestätigen, was Du grad vorher geschrieben hast: HIER wird einem wirklich kompetent geholfen!
So, und jetzt toi, toi, toi bei Deinem Projekt!!!!
Eva-Maria


----------



## Süddeutscher (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Der Bau ab Frühjahr 2009

Tag 1: 
(1 Person - 8 Stunden  		Maschinen: Mini Bagger)

Zunächst haben wir einen Baggertesttag eingelegt, weil bekannt war, dass unter dem Garten Fels zu erwarten ist.
Eine erste Grube ist entstanden und erfreulicherweise tritt der Fels erst ab einer Tiefe von 50-160 cm auf. Dies wird ein Stück weit automatisch meine Teichtiefe begrenzen.
Negativ hat sich heraus gestellt, dass die oberen 50cm nicht tragfähig und mit größeren Steinbrocken durchsetzt sind. Dies muß komplett abgefahren werden.

Tag 2:
(2 Personen – 2,5 Stunden	Maschinen: Mini Bagger, Radlader)

Container für die Abfuhr sind bestellt, Bagger und Radlader stehen bereit und es regnet. Wir beginnen trotzdem und lassen 2 Container abfahren, aber jetzt geht nichts mehr. Es schüttet und der Radlader schwimmt durch den Garten. Wir brechen nach 2,5 Stunden frustriert ab.

Tag 3:
(1 Personen – 8 Stunden		Maschinen: Mini Bagger, Radlader)

Bei besserem Wetter geht es weiter und die nächsten zwei Container Schrott werden abgefahren. Insgesamt 60 Tonnen. Jetzt ist die Teichgrundform langsam sichtbar.


----------



## Süddeutscher (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 4:
(2 Personen – 8 Stunden		Maschinen: Mini Bagger, Radlader, Hilti)

Wir legen die Stufenhöhen detailliert fest. Als schwierig gestaltet sich die Stufenausbildung im schmalen Teil des Schwimmbereichs. Der Bagger passt gar nicht quer in die Grube. Das wird wohl Handarbeit.
Aber es ist noch ein zeitlicher Puffer eingebaut, denn eigentlich sollten die Baggerarbeiten erst in zwei Wochen beginnen.
Durch eine Unmenge an Steinen im Bodenbrechen die ganzen Wände und es ist nicht möglich glatte Flächen herzustellen.
Bei einer Tiefe von 117cm war dann doch Ende und der Fels begann somit ging es mit der Hilti weiter. Da muss ich wohl viel mit einer Mörtel/Sand-Mischung nachbauen. 160cm Tiefe ist erreicht und der Hauptteil des Teiches ist ausgebaggert. Nun kann man sich endgültig dem langgestreckten Schwimmbereich widmen. Es werden wohl weitere 1-2 Container Schrott abgefahren werden müssen, aber ich brauche doch eigentlich noch eine ganze Menge Erde für die Umlandgestaltung.
Egal ein Container ist da, also befüllen, dass dieser gleich wieder weg kommt. Die gute Erde ist jetzt auch komplett verbaut. Leider konnten die Baggerarbeiten nicht abgeschlossen werden, aber es sieht gut aus.


Tag 5:
(1 Personen – 2,5 Stunden	Maschinen: Mini Bagger, Radlader)
Heute müssen die Baggerarbeiten abgeschlossen werden, da die Maschinen auf eine andere Baustele verbracht werden.
Danach beginnen die Handarbeiten. Ich weiß noch nicht, ob Segen oder Fluch – es war kein Container verfügbar. Der restliche Schrott liegt also noch da, aber es wird bestimmt noch etwas hinzukommen, somit kann das auf einmal abgefahren werden. Dann wären es insgesamt 6 Container.
Jetzt gibt es plötzlich so viele Baustellen, dass ich mich gedanklich erst sortieren muss. Die nächsten Tage werde ich jedenfalls nicht mit dem Teich verbringen: Streichen, Rasen nachsäen, diverses Material kaufen und diverse Planungen wie Strom und Wasser stehen auf dem Programm. Auch mit NG sollte ich noch ne Stunde telefonieren, um offene Fragen zu klären.

Einschub:

In der Zwischenzeit sind fast 2 Wochen vergangen und ich hatte nicht einmal die Möglichkeit, die Erde um den Teich zu verdichten. Es regnet immer wieder kurz aber sehr heftig. Rund 30-40 cm hoch steht das Wasser in der Grube. In einer Woche soll es dann richtig losgehen mit dem Teichbau. Das Vlies st schon bestellt.

Tag 6:
(2 Personen – 6 Stunden		Maschinen: Hilti, Grabgeschirr)

So heute hat mit 2 Tagen Verspätung der eigentliche Teichbau begonnen. Aufgrund eines glücklichen Umstandes hat sich im Bekanntenkreis ein Kumpel gefunden, der mir quasi aus Langeweile hilft. Während ich noch die Fassade fertig streiche bereitet er bereits die Wasser und Stromverlegung im Garten vor. Am Ende des Tages wird man an der Grube, die im übrigen fast ausgetrocknet ist, keine sichtbaren Veränderungen vorfinden. Aber der Strom wird aus der Garage raus verlegt sein und die Uferhöhen sind fest gelegt. Sie ersten 30 Sack Portland Zement sind auch abgeholt und eingelagert.


----------



## Süddeutscher (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 7:
(3 Personen – 8 Stunden		Maschinen: Hilti, Grabgeschirr, Laser)

Graben – graben _ graben – das Gesamtprojekt scheint gehörig auszuufern, denn der extrem steinige Boden macht uns enorm zu schaffen. Ohne Hilti geht gar nichts. Die Fundamente für die L-Steine im Osten sind ausgehoben und betoniert. 750l Beton haben ihren Weg gefunden und auch die L-Steine sind abgeladen. Im Moment regiert ein Kurzfrist-Denken. Von Teichfolie will ich noch lange nichts wissen.


Tag 8:
(3 Personen – 9 Stunden		Maschinen: Hilti, Laser, Grabgeschirr, Motorsäge, Rührgerät)

Heute machten wir uns daran die L-Steine zu setzen und beim 4. Stein eine böse Überraschung: Auf der Teichseite ist das Fundament zu schmal. Kurzerhand die Uferwand in diesem Bereich eingeschalt und Hinterbetoniert. Die Wand wird uns dann bei einem möglichen Regen nicht mehr weggespült und das Fundament passt jetzt auch. Eine Tonne Sand geholt. Dann ging es wieder ans Graben, denn Strom und eine Quellenzuleitung wollen verlegt werden. Zudem konnte gleich die Drainage der Gartenmauer freigelegt werden, in die der eine Überlauf angeschlossen wird. Zu guter Letzt haben wir begonnen das südöstliche Ufer zu stampfen. Endlich sieht man etwas.

Tag 9:
(3 Personen – 8 Stunden		Maschinen: Hilti, Grabgeschirr, Laser, Rührgerät)

Der heutige Plan: L-Steine setzen! Ufer stampfen und abstechen.
Heute wollen wir uns auf 7-8 Stunden Arbeit beschränken. Es ist 7 Uhr Samstag früh und ich geh flott noch Material und Vesper kaufen, denn um 8 geht’s los.
Der Tag war eher frustrierend, denn die L-Steine wollten nicht so wie wir. Die ersten Meter sind fertig, dann gaben wir für heute auf. Jetzt wird zwei Tage Energie getankt und dann geht es mit Elan erneut ans Werk.


----------



## cpausb (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Hallo 

ein mächtiges Bauwerk, welches ihr dort anlegt !! Ich hoffe für euere Baukasse, das ihr die vielen Stunden selber leisten könnt und nicht allzuviel bezahlen müß; das geht sonst ziemlich ins Geld.

Wann können wir denn alle zum Schwimmen kommen ??    Es wird bestimmt ein cooler Pool !!

Bitte weiter Fotos von der Bauphase einstellen, es ist sehr spannend

Gruß
Chester


----------



## Süddeutscher (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Servus Chester,

übermorgen werde ich dazu kommen die nächsten 3 Tage einzustellen und in der Zwischenzeit mache ich auch bedeutend mehr Bilder als am Anfang. Es ist jetzt Routine nach getaner Arbeit das Geleistete kurz zu dokumentieren.

Ein "Normalverdiener" (wenn es den denn gibt) kann einen Schwimmteich in meinen Augen nur selber bauen. Es wird nichts bezahlt außer Material und den Mietkosten für Maschinen, die man sich leihen muß.

Grüße aus dem bewölkten Württemberg


----------



## Süddeutscher (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 10:
(2 Personen – 8,75 Stunden		Maschinen: Stampfer, Grabgeschirr, Laser, 
Rührgerät)
Die L-Steine sitzen – endlich!
Die Richtung der großen Bucht ist festgelegt und auch die Gräben für die Wasser- und Stromverlegung machen Fortschritte. Heute war in gewissem Maße auch Bürotag, denn die letzten Details in Sachen Terrassengeländer und Gartentreppe wurden festgelegt – auch der Abruf der Steganlage und der ersten Brücke ist erledigt.

Tag 11:
(3 Personen – 9 Stunden		Maschinen: Hilti, Grabgeschirr, Laser, Rührgerät)

Heute könnte es sichtbar voran gehen, denn die Ufer in der großen Bucht werden abgestochen und vermutlich mit einer Zement-/Sandmischung befestigt. Der Boden ist in diesem Bereich zu sandig und rutscht zu stark nach. Es geht ordentlich voran und sieht gut aus. Wenn wir nur schon bedeutend weiter wären …
Naja jammern und klagen hilft nichts. Nach einem Telefonat mit NG habe ich mich von der Idee einer 2. Quelle verabschiedet, denn die Durchflussmenge meines Filtergrabens ist zu gering um 2 Quellen mit eventuell nachträglich eingebauten externen Filtern zu beschicken. Die Filter würden trocken laufen – meine Anlage ist zu klein. Alles in allem aber ein positiver Tag, da es endlich tatsächlich am Teich voran geht.


Tag 12:
(1 Personen – 11,5 Stunden		Maschinen: Hilti, Grabgeschirr, Rührgerät)

Nachdem gestern der nordöstliche Bereich abgestochen wurde stand heute der Südosten auf dem Programm. 
Der Nordosten wurde heute verputzt und an diesem Hang sieht man, was es werden soll. Dennoch steht noch extrem viel zu tun an.


----------



## Süddeutscher (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 13:
(1 Personen – 12,5 Stunden		Maschinen: Hilti, Grabgeschirr, Rührgerät)

Heute muss zunächst Material gekauft werden, ein kleiner Erdberg zwecks Fundament Terrassentreppe versetzt und anschließend Strom verlegt werden. Eventuell benötige ich dann auch noch Sand. Zudem sollen die Steganlage und die erste Brücke angeliefert werden. Da morgen an meinem letzten Urlaubstag das Wetter nicht mehr so mitspielen soll kann ich dann die Unterkonstruktionen in der Garage zusammen schrauben.  Hauptjob soll heute aber das befestigen und der Beginn des Uferbaus in diesem Bereich sein, sodass die erste Bucht komplett vorbereitet ist. Einige Ziele sind erreicht, aber nicht alle. Strom verlegen ist ausgefallen und der Uferwall fehlt auch noch. Dennoch ging es ein gutes Stück vorwärts.

Tag 14:
(2 Personen – 10,5 Stunden		Maschinen: Gabelschlüssel)

Da es, wie vorhergesagt regnet, haben wir mit der Unterkonstruktion der Steganlage begonnen. Gleich beim Auspacken der Profile aber ein Rückschlag, denn eine Länge stimmt nicht mit der Konstruktionszeichnung überein. Dennoch haben wir alle 3 Teile der Steganlage so weit wie möglich zusammen geschraubt und ausgerichtet.

Tag 15:
(1 Personen – 2 Stunden		Maschinen: Grabgeschirr, Rührgerät)

Am heutigen Abend habe ich mit dem Aufbau des Uferwalls im südöstlichen Bereich begonnen, sodass ich am Samstag bescheid weiß, wie ich vorgehen will. Denn da könnte ich wieder einen Helfer an Bord haben.


----------



## Süddeutscher (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 16:
(2 Personen – 11 Stunden		Maschinen: Hilti, Grabgeschirr, Gabelschlüssel, Rührgerät)

Heute ist der vorübergehend letzte Tag am Teich. Die nächsten 2 Wochen geht zeitlich gar nichts, da ich mich nun intensivst auf meine bevorstehende Hochzeit vorbereite. Früh um 7 habe ich bereits an meinem südlichen Uferwall etwas weiter gebaut. Nachdem mein Helfer ankam haben wir uns aber daran gemacht das letzte Element der Steganlage mit dem nachgelieferten Profil zu verschrauben. Danach ging es an die Brücke, die meine noch Freundin bald Ehefrau gleich als Schaukel missbrauchen wollte. Zu guter letzt haben wir noch die Füße angebracht und alles an seinen Platz getragen. Der erste Eindruck – super genial – es sieht toll aus.
Nun konnten wir die Punktfundamente anzeichnen und alles wieder zurück in die Garage räumen. Mit dem Fundamentaushub haben wir begonnen, aber wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt ist das alles nicht so einfach mit den Steinbrocken im Boden. Dennoch bin ich zufrieden mit dem Geleisteten.


----------



## Süddeutscher (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 17:
(2 Personen – 8,25 Stunden		Maschinen: Grabgeschirr, Boschhammer)

So, nach 3 Wochen Hochzeitspause muss es langsam weiter gehen. Es ist 7 Uhr und ich gehe auf die Baustelle solange es noch nicht regnet. Heute soll die angefangene Bucht in Richtung Brücke voran getrieben werden. Noch fehlen in dieser Richtung geschätzte 4 Meter, wobei das nördliche Ufer wieder mit L-Steinen und das südliche mit Ufergraben gestaltet wird. 
Wenn dann noch Zeit bleibt, was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, geht es noch ans Ausschachten der Stegfundamente. Auf geht’s.
Bei tropischen Temperaturen ging es gut voran. Die Teichwand ist bis zum Brückenanschluss abgestochen. Leider muss auch dieser Teil verputzt werden, da die Steinlöcher zu groß sind.
Bevor diese Arbeit begonnen werden kann, muss ich mir aber wieder eine Hilti ausleihen, da die untersten 30 cm Feld noch entfernt werden wollen. Zu Tagesbeginn wurde aber zunächst das L-Stein Fundament ausgeschachtet und betoniert. Auch die L-Steine sind soweit möglich gesetzt.


----------



## Bibo-30 (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

dann mal alles gute               :sekt 
                                      :gratuliere
dem frisch gebackenen Ehemann....und natürlich auch Diner Frau 

Du bist schon schön vorangekommen mit dem Teich... weiter so


----------



## Süddeutscher (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Danke, danke, danke ... und es geht weiter (wenn auch in kleinen Schritten) ...

Tag 18:
(1 Personen – 5 Stunden		Maschinen: Hilti, Rührgerät)

Heute hatte ich Termine mit 3 Handwerkern auf den Nachmittag verteilt und somit einen halben Tag frei genommen. Warum ich Handwerker nicht leiden kann und annähernd alles selber mache ist schnell erklärt: Kein einziger kam!
In weiser Voraussicht habe ich mir eine Hilti und ein Rührgerät ausgeliehen.
Die letzten 2,5 Stunden habe ich Fels aus dem Teich gespitzt und jetzt mache ich mich daran die südliche Teichwand weiter zu verputzen solange das Wetter hält. Feierabend. Die Wand an sich ist fertig, aber zum Uferbau bin ich nicht mehr gekommen. Samstag ist auch noch ein Tag.


Tag 19:
(2 Personen – 9 Stunden		Maschinen: Hilti, Rührgerät, Laser)

Auch heute ist ein zufriedenstellender Tag, auch wenn man den Fortschritt fast nicht sieht. Mein Helfer hat den ganzen Tag Fundamente für die Steganlage ausgeschachtet – muss halt auch sein. Ich habe an der nördlichen Wand weiter verputzt und an der Südlichen die Sicherheitsstufe betoniert. Dann war ich noch eine Stunde mit dem Schlosser beschäftigt und 3 Stunden mit dem Landschaftsgärtner unterwegs Pflanzen kaufen. Meine Frau hat die 67 Pflanzen noch gesetzt. Somit ist der nordöstliche Vorgarten endlich komplett fertig.


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Respekt 

Aber wer ist dieser Hilti, das ist ja ein echt fleissiger Typ.


----------



## Süddeutscher (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Puh schon rund einen Moant nichts mehr eingestellt ... jetzt wird es aber Zeit ...
Der Hilti ist so ein Schweitzer und der ist wirklich sehr aktiv. Vor allem hat er nie Ermüdungserscheinungen .

Tag 20:
(2 Personen –  5,25 Stunden		Boschhammer, Rührgerät)

Ein kurzer, effektiver Tag. Einige Punktfundamente sind entstanden. Der Uferbau wurde im Süden voran getrieben. Gefühlte 5 Tonnen Unkraut sind gejätet und entsorgt und zu guter letzt habe ich noch 24 Sack Zement geholt und eingelagert.

Tag 21:
(1 Person –  3 Stunden			Grabgeschirr)

Fundamente für die Steganlage ausgehoben.

Tag 22:
(1 Person –  3 Stunden			Grabgeschirr)

Fundamente für die Steganlage und die 1. Brücke ausgehoben.


----------



## Süddeutscher (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 23:
(1 Person –  10 Stunden			Handkreissäge, Laser)

Da die derzeitige Erdhöhe im Stegbereich tiefer liegt wie die spätere Oberkante der Fundamente müssen die Punktfundamente eingeschalt werden. Somit habe ich zunächst bei einem Bauunternehmer Abfallreste von Schalmaterial und Reste von Eisenkörben und Stangenmaterial als Steckeisen geholt.
Nachdem alles abgeladen war, habe ich die Fundamente mittels Laser auf die Fertighöhe eingeschalt.

Tag 24:
(1 Person –  2 Stunden			Zange, Flex)

Heute wurden die Punktfundamente der Steganlage mit Eisen bewehrt. Ende der Woche soll betoniert werden.


Tag 25:
(1 Person –  3 Stunden			Grabgeschirr, Zange, Flex, Schubkarre)

Die Brückenfundamente sollten noch etwas breiter werden, eine Schalung muß ich noch verstärken und einen Unterbau auf Höhe bringen, sodass die Steganlage nicht nur auf den Schalungen aufliegt (Dies war im Nachhinein gar nicht nötig, aber hinterher ist man oft schlauer). Zusätzlich binde ich noch einen Korb für mein Treppenfundament. Auf ans Werk. … Bis auf den Unterbau ist alles erledigt, aber den kann ich erst machen, wenn der Beton drin ist, da ich sonst zu wenig Platz habe mit der Schubkarre zu fahren. Jetzt wird noch die benötigte Betonmenge berechnet und morgen geht es weiter.


----------



## Süddeutscher (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 26:
(2 Personen –  10 Stunden		Laser, Motorsäge, Schaufel, Traufel)

4 mal Beton holen a 400l entspricht je 1 Tonne heißt 4 Stunden reine Fahrtzeit. Dennoch haben wir alle 3 Teile der Steganlage gesetzt und auf Höhe.

Tag 27:
(1 Person –  2 Stunden			Hammer, Nageleisen)
Heute habe ich die Fundamente ausgeschalt. Nicht hübsch, aber ok. Wir waren beim betonieren zu langsam, sodass der Beton zu fest zum stochern war. Mit einem Rüttler hätte man es noch hinbekommen. Egal – sieht kein Mensch.

Tag 28:
(1 Person –  2 Stunden		Flex, Handkreissäge, Hammer, Zange, Grabgeschirr)
Heute fing ich an die Brückenfundamente zu schalen und die Körbe fertig zu machen. Zudem wurde das 1. Brückenfundament verbreitert.


----------



## Süddeutscher (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 29:
(1 Person –  2 Stunden			Flex, Handkreissäge, Hammer, Zange)

Die Schalung ist jetzt fertig genauso wie die Bewehrung. Lediglich die eine Schalung muss noch auf Höhe gebracht werden. Dann kann der nächste Beton fließen. Übermorgen geht es weiter.

Tag 30:
(2 Personen –  7,5 Stunden		Motorsäge, Flex, Rüttler, Laser)

Nach kurzer Nacht machen wir uns heute Morgen daran die Brückenfundamente zu betonieren und die Brücke zu setzen. 600l Beton später ist alles erledigt und es sieht gut aus. Endlich kann es mit dem Teich an sich weiter gehen.


Tag 31:
(1 Person –  6 Stunden			Grabgeschirr)

Heute Mittag bin ich auf eine Hochzeit eingeladen somit bleibt nur ein „halber“ Tag Zeit etwas zu tun. Gesagt getan: 6.45 Uhr Abfahrt Beton (200l) holen. Zunächst 2 kleine Fundamente der Gartentreppe verfüllt, danach einige größere Löcher des Südufers und zu guter Letzt das Nordfundament der Brücke . Nachdem noch Zeit war habe ich das Südufer weiter abgestochen.


----------



## Dilmun (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Hallo!

Das ist ja ein Superbericht über einen tollen Teich!

Ich lese (vermutlich wie einige andere auch) fleißig mit. 

Also bitte weiter so.


----------



## Süddeutscher (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Danke Sonja!
Es ist toll, wenn man eine Rückmeldung bekommt, dass sich der Aufwand das ganz nach getaner Arbeit noch aufzuzeichnen lohnt und deshalb geht es natürlich weiter:

Tag 32:
(1 Person – 8  Stunden			Rührgerät, Grabgeschirr)

Ab heute habe ich eine Woche Urlaub in der am Teich was gehen soll. Wie kann es anders sein – es hat letzte Nacht geregnet und die Prognosen für die nächsten Tage sind nicht allzu gut. Na ja mal schauen was möglich ist.
Ziemlich unschlüssig bin ich, ob das nun ein guter Tag war oder nicht: Bereits um 7.30 Uhr kamen die Herren der HSK- Innung, um einen Außenwasserhahn zu installieren, die Klospülung zu reparieren und eine Inspektion an der Heizung durchzuführen. Gegen 11 Uhr war alles erledigt, aber ich hatte noch nicht viel am Teich gemacht außer 2 m Verlegegraben für die Gartenbewässerung gezogen. Später habe ich noch am Südufer verputzt und abgestochen – zumindest sieht man etwas.
.
Tag 33:
(1 Person –  10 Stunden			Rührgerät, Grabgeschirr)

Heute gilt es ranzuklotzen: Zunächst gehe ich 1 Tonne Sand holen. Danach das Südufer weiter abstechen und wenn ich zufrieden bin verputzen. Die Höhen für das Westufer möchte ich auch noch festlegen.
Soweit so gut – der Sand ist eingebracht und die Wand des Südufers soweit fertig. Auch mit dem Anschluss des Nordöstlichen Ufers an die Brücke ist begonnen.
Selbst die 2 L-Steine sind gesetzt. Dummerweise muss ich hier noch einen schmalen Streifen ausbetonieren somit kann ich dort erst übermorgen verputzen. Für das Westufer benötige ich einen Laser und den kann ich ebenso erst übermorgen bekommen. Dennoch ein sehr zufriedenstellender Tag.


----------



## Süddeutscher (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 34:
(1 Person – 6 Stunden			Rührgerät, Grabgeschirr)

Aufgrund gestern beschriebener Problematik werde ich mich heute wohl der Strom- und Wasserverlegung widmen. Dennoch werden mir die Jobs nicht ausgehen. Entgegen meiner Vorhersage habe ich das Nordufer am Brückenanschluss verputzt. Zudem begann ich eine Stufe am Südufer vor der Steganlage. Danach habe ich mich aber noch dem Verlegegraben  für Strom und Wasser gewidmet.


Tag 35:
(1 Person – 8 Stunden			Motorsäge, Grabgeschirr, Laser)

Zunächst kümmere ich mich nochmals um den Brückenanschluss Nordost. Da muss noch das Mini-Stück geschalt und betoniert werden. Dann sehen wir weiter.
Als der Brückenanschluss fertig war habe ich einige Meter Wasserleitung verlegt bis ein befreundeter Bauunternehmer vorbei kam und mir einen Laser vorbeigebracht hat.
Ab diesem Zeitpunkt gab es „nur“ noch Eines: Höhen einmessen und das Westufer abgraben und vorbereiten. Die Feinheiten kann ich noch erledigen, wenn ich keinen Laser mehr habe.


----------



## Süddeutscher (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 36:
(1 Person –  9 Stunden			Boschhammer, Grabgeschirr, Rührgerät, Laser)

Ca. 1m Westufer muss noch vorbereitet werden, dann möchte ich dort eine Stufe verputzen von der ich dann höhenmäßig leben kann.
Danach begebe ich mich erstmals an das Chaos Nordwestufer mit einem mulmigen Gefühl, denn seit den Grabarbeiten mit dem Bagger 
Wurde hier sehr viel Erde durch Regen zwischen den unzähligen Steinen heraus gespült. Hier sieht es aus wie in einer Geröllhalde. Eine Stufe ist in keinster Weise erkennbar. Irgendwie muss ich dies aber in Griff bekommen – notfalls mit L-Steinen (habe ich noch ein paar übrig). Gesagt getan, wobei ich das Nordwstufer lediglich ausgeputzt habe.

Tag 37:
(1 Person – 2  Stunden			Rührgerät, Laser)

Heute bleibt nur sehr wenig Zeit etwas zu tun, denn ich darf nachher arbeiten gehen. Ungeschickterweise muss ich den Laser abgeben. Somit werde ich am Nordwestufer an 3 Punkten die Stufe auf Höhe einbauen, dann kann ich später die Punkte verbinden ohne nochmals den Laser zu benötigen. Die nächsten 1-2 Wochen wird leider eh keine Zeit für den Teich sein, aber die Punkte sind geschafft.


----------



## Süddeutscher (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 38:
(1 Person – 2,5  Stunden			Rührgerät)

Durch einen glücklichen Umstand war dann doch noch vorhandene Zeit zumindest die Stufe Nordwest zu bauen.

Tag 39:
(1 Person – 4  Stunden)

Heute konnte ich eher vom Geschäft gehen. Somit flott ins Schotterwek gefahren und 1 Tonne Sand geholt.
Zu Hause angekommen habe ich zunächst einige Meter Wasser verlegt und in Sand eingebaut.
Daraufhin habe ich eine Kabelführung für Strom aus der Garage gelegt und diese mittels Polyurethan befestigt.
Als ich dann die ersten Meter Erdkabel gelegt habe die nächste Verärgerung, denn mein Kabel ist für beide Verlegerichtungen zu kurz. Also ins Auto und zum Elektriker meines Vertrauens gefahren. Es ist 18.05 Uhr als ich ankomme und der gute Mann gibt mir ohne langes hin und her seinen Gesamtbestand (100m 5x2,5) mit. Sehr schön! Die ersten 20m sind verlegt und in Sand gebettet.


----------



## Süddeutscher (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 40: (Herbst 2009)
(1 Person – 2 Stunden)

Jede freie Minute wird jetzt genutzt, um die Baustelle vor den Flitterwochen in einen ordentlichen Zustand zu bringen und Winterfest zu machen. Die nächsten Meter Strom und Wasser wurden in Sand gebettet und die Verlegegräben mit Erde verfüllt.

Tag 41: (Frühjahr 2010)
(1 Person – 6 Stunden			Grabgeschirr, Laser)

Ja es gibt mich noch und hoffentlich irgendwann auch unseren Teich.
Der Winter war lang und hart – sehr hart.
Die verputzten Teichwände sind zunächst gerissen und wurden dann durch den Frost immer mehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, sodass ich diese zu ca. 2/3 erneuern muss. An meinem ersten (Teich-)Tag im neuen Jahr weiß ich nicht wirklich, was ich wirklich zeitlich für den Teichbau anrechnen kann, denn zunächst wurde die Baustelle samt Werkzeugen aus der Winterstarre erlöst. So habe ich ur 6 der aufgewendeten 12 Stunden angesetzt. Zunächst habe ich pauschal eine Tonne Sand geholt, ca. 1/3 der zu erneuernden Wand vorbereitet und die Grundstufe meiner Treppe zur Terrasse eingeschalt und armiert.

Tag 42:
(1 Person – 13 Stunden			Grabgeschirr, Rüttler, Scheibe)

Ja es geht weiter. Das Wetter passt und ich bin hochmotiviert. Heute habe ich begonnen den Filtergraben auszuheben – zumindest die oberste Erdschicht ist weg, sodass ich mir die Dimension vorstellen kann. An einer Stelle gibt es ein tieferes Loch von dem aus ich mittels eines Holzpflocks die Höhen Messen kann. Die Stufe ist betoniert und mit der Teichwandverkleidung, mittels Stahlmatten und Beton ist begonnen.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

hallo sueddeutscher 

ich habe gerade dein thema vom letzten herbst entdeckt und gespannt die tolle bildergeschichte verfolgt!  jetzt bin ich natürlich supergespannt darauf, wann und wie es weitergeht, also überlegt euch das mit den flitterwochen doch nochmal, wir sind ja sooooo neugierig! 

weiterhin "erfolgreiches bauen" und lieben gruß von einer exil-sueddeutschen (die irgendwann auch mal nen ca. 300 qm großen schwimmteich möchte  )


----------



## Majaberlin (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Auch ich habe diesen thread aufmerksam gelesen - Respekt vor deiner Leistung! 

Natürlich bin ich auch megagespannt, wie das Ganze nachher fertig aussieht!
Dass die verputzte Wand im Winter reißt, hatte ich schon fast befürchtet beim Lesen.
Aber Rückschläge gibt es bei solchen großen Projekten immer mal wieder, da kann man halt nichts machen außer Ärmel hochkrempeln und weitermachen! Gutes Gelingen weiterhin!


----------



## Süddeutscher (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich beim verfassen der Texte immer etwas hinterher bin, deshalb kommen meist dann gleich auch mehrere Tage auf einmal und da es heute schon wieder regnet stelle ich mal die nächsten 3 Tage ein (und bin dann aktuell) in der Hoffnung, dass zumindest kommenden Dienstag das Wetter so weit hält, dass ich raus kann.
Dass die verputzten Wände reißen habe ich mir auch fast gedacht, aber ursprünglich ging ich davon aus, dass der Teich bereits vor dem letzten Winter befüllt wird und dann hätte es dieses Problem nicht gegeben.

Tag 43: 
(1 Person – 13 Stunden			Grabgeschirr, Traufel, Scheibe)

Der Schwabe sagt: “Schaffe isch a Gschäft“, aber weiter geht es. Der Kinder Flachbereich ist neu eingemessen und die 2. Brücke gedanklich platziert. Weitere Meter Teichwand wurden vorbereitet und verputzt.

Tag 44: 
(1 Person – 8 Stunden			Grabgeschirr, Traufel, Scheibe, Boschhammer)

Nachdem die Südwand wieder aufgebaut ist, widme ich mich heute der Nordwand. Also zunächst die alte Magermischung (Sand/Zement) in Platten von der Wand genommen. Dann die Erde geebnet. Nun heißt es Material holen: Stahlmatten für den Unterbau und 200 Liter Beton. Die Südwand hat gezeigt, dass 0-8er (landläufig auch als Estrich bekannt) perfekt ist. Der 0-16er ist zu grob, aber nur mit Sand gibt es auch beim anbringen zu wenig Stabilität. Zudem habe ich den Zementanteil erhöht. Rund die Hälfte der Nordostwand steht, dann ist das Material verbaut.
Zum Abschluss des Tages geht es noch etwas am Filtergraben weiter. Leider folgt nun schon eine 2-wöchige Baupause, da ich an den folgenden Wochenenden arbeiten darf.

Tag 45: 
(1 Person – 5,5 Stunden			Grabgeschirr, Traufel)

Kurzfristig gab es einen freien Nachmittag. Also ab nach Hause und 200 Liter Estrich holen. So ist nun  das letzte vom Winter beeinträchtigte Stück Nordwand neu „verputzt“. Im Nordwesten habe ich bereits begonnen die Wand abzustechen. Diese Woche geht am Teich leider nichts mehr, dennoch bin ich guter Dinge die Grubenarbeiten im Mai abzuschließen.


----------



## HorstJacoby (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Hallo Süddeutscher,

sehr interessanter Bericht, wenn du jetzt noch die weiteren Baufortschritte dokumentieren könntest wäre das echt super


----------



## Erdmuta (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Respekt, Respekt
Wahnsinn, wie sich sowas entwickeln kann. Man kann schon fast neidisch werden, über so ein Großprojekt.


----------



## Süddeutscher (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 46: 
(1 Person – 4 Stunden			Grabgeschirr)

Entgegen meiner Voraussage bin ich gestern trotz Nässe nch raus und habe einen Versuch gestartet am Filtergraben weiter zu arbeiten.
Und siehe da: Es ging. Die Erde war zwar feucht, aber nicht schmierig. So konnte ich rund 1-1,5 Kubikmeter ausheben. Wenn nur nicht immer so viele Steine im Boden wären.

Tag 47: 
(1 Person – 10,5 Stunden			Grabgeschirr, Traufel)

Endlich habe ich einen Tag frei, an dem es nicht regnet.
Zunächst habe ich die Nordwestwand oberhalb der Stufe zum verputzen vorbereitet und armiert. Dann ging es gleich Beton holen und diesen Teil verputzen. Auch den zukünftigen Dammaufbau von dieser Seite konnte ich gleich mit vorbereiten. Den Rest des Tages habe ich mit graben am Filtergraben verbracht. Zunächst bin ich auf die endgültige Breite gegangen und dann flächig auf die erste Stufentiefe (Wasserstand –20 cm). Knapp die halbe Grabenlänge ist bis da hin erledigt.


----------



## Süddeutscher (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 48: 
(1 Person – 1 Stunden			Grabgeschirr)

Eigentlich hätte ich eine Woche frei, um am Teich weiter zu arbeiten, aber es steht Wasser in der Grube und selbst der Filtergraben ist zu matschig. Somit gehe ich dann ab morgen wieder arbeiten.
Tag 49: 
(1 Person – 1 Stunden			Grabgeschirr)

Das Wetter ist halbwegs und ich habe kurz Zeit. Somit geht es 1 Stunde am Filtergraben weiter.
Langsam bekomme ich Platzknappheit mit meinem Aushub.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Hallo Süddeutscher,
auch ich beobachte diesen Thread aufmerksam,
und wünsche dir noch viel Schaffenskraft.
lg Markus


----------



## Süddeutscher (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 50: 
(1 Person – 8 Stunden			Grabgeschirr, Boschhammer)
Eigentlich würde ich gern mal wieder am Teich an sich weiter machen, aber es steht immer noch Wasser. Somit wird der gesamte Tag dem Filtergraben gewidmet: Mit Erfolg! Der Filtergraben ist, soweit derzeit möglich, so gut wie fertig
Die Breite passt. Die Stufenhöhen sind komplett eingearbeitet mit Wasserstand –20, -40 und –60 cm.
Auch mit der Dammdurchführung ist begonnen. Lediglich an Länge fehlt mir noch etwas. Ich dürfte derzeit bei rund 6-7 Metern sein.

Nach 50 Tagen Teicharbeit mal ein kurzes Zwischenfazit:
Eigentlich ging ich davon aus, dass ich längst fertig bin, aber es ist noch nicht einmal daran zu denken Folie zu bestellen. Ein Stück weit habe ich sicherlich den Aufwand unterschätzt, aber meine miserablen Bodenverhältnisse kosten auch unglaublich viel Zeit.
Irgendwie bin ich trotzdem zufrieden, da Fortschritte sichtbar sind.
Bisher sind insgesamt 461,5 Stunden Arbeitszeit investiert worden – davon 303 von mir selbst.


----------



## Süddeutscher (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 51: 
(1 Person – 5 Stunden			Traufel, Schaufel)

Es ist Freitag, das Wetter ist gut, also früher Feierabend machen und direkt 200l Beton holen. Ungeschickterweise war der Mischsand nass, sodass nur mit Zugabe von Zement eine halbwegs brauchbare Masse aus dem Mischturm kam und zuviel hat er mir auch noch raus gelassen. Daheim angekommen war der Beton schon wie in die Kiste gebacken. Mit großer Mühe konnte ich an der Nordwestwand und am Westufer ein Stück verputzen.
Nächste Woche habe ich 2 Tage Teichfrei und schon einen Laser im Haus, denn da wird die Bucht eingemessen und vorbereitet.


----------



## Süddeutscher (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 52: 
(1 Person – 7 Stunden			Grabgeschirr, Laser)

Irgendwie hatte ich mir mal wieder alles anders und vor allem zügiger vorgestellt.
Dennoch: Die Flachwasserbucht – umgangssprachlich (Kinder-)Planschbecken genannt – ist endgültig positioniert und auch die beiden Fundamente  für die Brücke darüber sind ausgeschachtet. Zu guter letzt habe ich noch vermessen, was ich an Eisen benötige.


Tag 53: 
(1 Person – 13 Stunden			Laser, Rüttler, Traufel)

Nachdem der gestrige Tag etwas enttäuschend verlief, muss heute etwas gehen. Bereits um 7 Uhr mache ich mich auf den Weg Eisen (Matten und Stäbe) zu holen. Nach gut 2 Stunden bin ich mit meiner Ausbeute zurück. Es ist bereits alles geschnitten und gebogen. Nach einem kurzen Abstecher zum Bäcker mache ich mich daran die oberen Teile der Brückenfundamente einzuschalen und auf Höhe zu bringen. Jetzt noch die Körbe binden und ich bin betonierfertig.
Insgesamt passt rund ein halber Kubikmeter rein, somit muss ich zwei mal fahren. Im oberen Bereich habe ich noch Styropor eingebaut, das ich später heraus pulen kann. An diesen Stellen werden die Brückenfüße einbetoniert. Zu guter letzt noch alles sauber machen inkl. Hänger – das nervt


----------



## Süddeutscher (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 54: 
(1 Person – 5,5 Stunden			Grabgeschirr)

Es ist wieder einmal Freitag, das Wetter ist prima und ich kann erneut früher im Geschäft gehen. Heute gilt es so viel als möglich zum betonieren vorzubereiten – formen und armieren.
Den Start mache ich an meiner Halbinsel: Die Verbindung zwischen den beiden Brücken muss komplett neu aufgebaut werden. Dann geht es ans Westufer. Hier ist noch einiges zu erledigen und auch viel Unkraut zu entfernen.
Als dieser Bereich erledigt ist bin ich es auch und mache Feierabend. 
Schade denn eigentlich wollte ich den Filtergraben noch etwas breiter machen, da mein Damm auf der Krone derzeit eine Breite von 60cm hat und das finde ich überflüssig. 40-50cm reichen hier völlig aus und schließlich sorgt mehr Filtergrabenvolumen für noch klareres Wasser. Aber was nicht geht geht nicht. Morgen ist Betoniertag: Wenn ich es schaffe um 7.00 Uhr im Betonwerk zu sein müsste ich es schaffen zwei mal zu fahren und somit alles was vorbereitet ist fertig zu bringen. Nur ist es mal weder schwierig die richtige Betonmege zu messen und es wäre sehr schade Beton übrig zu haben und der Filtergraben ist nicht vorbereitet …


----------



## Süddeutscher (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 55: 
(1 Person – 8 Stunden			Laser, Schaufel, Traufel)

Heute ist Betoniertag: Gegen 6.30 Uhr fahre ich Richtung Betonwerk und bin der 1. Privatkäufer der geladen wird.
Zuerst fixiere ich die Matte zwischen den Brücken – dann geht es direkt Richtung  Westufer. Um 10 Uhr geht es das nächste mal Beton holen und das Westufer wird fertig gestellt. Selbst den Uferwall kann ich mittels Betonsteinen noch anlegen. Zu guter letzt habe ich am südlichen Uferwall und dem Damm zum Filtergraben noch Höhen festgelegt. Nach Feierabend noch kurz den Laser zurück bringen und jetzt habe auch ich Wochenende.


----------



## Majaberlin (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Das sieht mir ja nach richtig viel Arbeit aus! Dass du das alles so alleine machst - alle Achtung!


----------



## Goldi2009 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Ich lese hier auch immer mit. Unglaublich viel Arbeit! Und alles alleine. Toll Bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Süddeutscher (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Danke für die Blumen!
Bei einem so lange andauernden Projekt ist es schwer freiwillige Helfer bei der Stange zu halten.
Sicherlich kommen aber auch wieder Tage, an denen Dinge zu erledigen sind, die alleine einfach nicht gehen und dafür halte ich mir die Helfer dann lieber bei Laune, wie z.B. die 2. Brücke setzen oder auch dann natürlich die Folie einbringen 

Heute gibt es leider keine Bilder, weil es sich einfach nicht lohnt.

Tag 56: 
(1 Person – 1,5 Stunden			Grabgeschirr)

Heute habe ich außerhalb des Westufers begonnen 20cm Gartenhöhe abzunehmen.


Tag 57: 
(1 Person – 4 Stunden			Grabgeschirr, Boschhammer)

Zunächst habe ich mich daran gemacht, den Damm zu verschmälern und den Filtergraben somit zu verbreitern. Nach rund 1 Stunde konnte ich hier aufgrund der Uhrzeit nicht mehr weiter machen, denn ohne Boschhammer geht hier aufgrund der Steine nichts. Knapp 1 Stufe ist geschafft.
Als nächstes ging es außerhalb des Westufers weiter Höhe abzunehmen, um zu guter Letzt 2 weitere Stufen der Treppe aus dem Teich zu formen. Und das Fundament für die 1. Stufe außerhalb des Teichs zu graben. Leider sind wie so oft nicht alle Ziele erreicht. Armiert habe ich noch, dass am übermorgen gleich betoniert werden kann. Morgen ist Teichpause, da kümmere ich mich um die Hütte auf meiner Streuobstwiese.


----------



## Süddeutscher (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 58: 
(1 Person – 4,5 Stunden			Grabgeschirr, Rechen, Traufel)

Eigentlich gehe ich bei einem Samstag ja immer von einem ganzen Tag Teicharbeit aus. Heute war dies aber nicht möglich. S ging es gegen 6.30 Uhr los 200 l Beton holen. Dummerweise habe ich diesen fast komplett für die restlichen Stufen zur Steganlage verbraucht. Schade denn zwischen den Brücken hätte ich gerne weiter gemacht. 
Danach habe ich die Abgrabearbeiten außerhalb des Westufers fertig gestellt und gut.


----------



## Süddeutscher (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 59: 
(1 Person – 6 Stunden			Grabgeschirr, Rechen)

Vorgestern wurde mein Aushub abgefahren – endlich wieder Platz.
Bei brütender Hitze ebne ich den einen Lagerplatz ein und räume die Baustelle auf. Auch das Kinderspielhaus wird versetzt. Somit die der Zugang für die Folienanlieferung jetzt frei. 
Nach einem Abstimmungstelefonat mit NG ist nun auch klar, wo ich den Pumpenschacht positioniere und  somit auch, wie ich meinen Filtergraben enden lasse. Diese beiden Positionen habe ich noch eingemessen.
Jetzt habe ich 3 Tage Teichurlaub und würde am liebsten alles gleichzeitig machen. Somit gilt es einen effizienten Ablaufplan für die nächsten Tage  zu erstellen.


----------



## Süddeutscher (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 60: 
(1 Person – 10 Stunden			Grabgeschirr, Laser, Boschhammer)

Teichurlaub! Das Heißt es muss voran gehen. Ich habe mir unglaublich viel vor genommen.
So mache ich mich morgens um 7 Uhr daran den 2. Erdelagerplatz einzuebnen und von den restlichen Steinen zu befreien. Anschließend verlängere ich den Filtergraben und bereite den Anschluss in Richtung Pumpenschacht vor. Zu guter Letzt armiere ich den Spaß noch und mache Feierabend.

Tag 61: 
(1 Person – 11 Stunden			Grabgeschirr, Laser, Boschhammer, Traufel)

Teichurlaub Tag 2! Gestern ging es zwar vorwärts, aber natürlich nicht in dem Maß, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Heute geht es zunächst zum Blutabnehmen und von dort direkt Beton holen. 
Nachdem die ersten 200 Liter verarbeitet sind fahre ich gleich wieder los weitere 0,2 Kubik holen.
Diese sind auch eingebracht, sodass ich mich daran mache die ersten Meter des Filtergrabens nach der Dammdurchführung  (südliche Seite) betonierfertig zu graben. Meine restlichen Eisenmatten eingepasst und Abfahrt weitere Matten holen. Wenn diese entladen sind ist Feierabend.


----------



## Süddeutscher (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 62: 
(1 Person – 7,5; 1 Person 1 Stunde(n)			Laser, Traufel, Scheibe)

Teichurlaub Tag 3 und leider nur ein „halber“ Tag, denn heute Spätnachmittag geht es mit den Jungs zum zelten.
Es zeigt sich eine ähnliche Situation, wie gestern morgen: Es ist einiges Vollbracht, aber es geht einfach nicht schnell genug voran. Hoffentlich verliere ich nicht irgendwann die Motivation. Also erst mal – ihr werdet es schon wissen – Beton holen J.
Die Südseite des Filtergrabens ist fix fertig und auch die Verbindung zwischen den Brücken ist auf Höhe. Überraschend kam mein Trauzeuge urz vorbei und hat kurzerhand eine Stunde geholfen. 0,5 Kubikmeter wurden heute verarbeitet.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

hallo süddeutscher 

hut ab vor soviel motivation und durchhaltevermögen!  

da hast du dir wirklich ein mammutprojekt vorgenommen, ich glaube, ich hätte schon lange das handtuch oder die schaufel geworfen.  aber wenn deine "wasserwelt" irgendwann mal fertig ist, wirst du darantiert für die ganze mühe entschädigt! 

gibts schon nen zeitrahmen, wann die folie rein soll?


----------



## Süddeutscher (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Servus Hexe,

das ist n bissl schwierig, da ich derzeit aufgrund des Regens nicht weiter machen kann.
Es ist angedacht, dass ich am kommenden Montag die Gestaltungsphase abschliesse und den Folienbedarf vermesse. Wenn alles gut läuft kommt die Folie dann am Montag drauf und wird direkt verlegt.

Grüßle


----------



## Süddeutscher (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 63: 
(1 Person – 3 Stunden						Grabgeschirr)

Heute gab es nach Feierabend einen Kurzeinsatz, während dem die Nordseite des Filtergrabens betonierfertig gegraben wurde..
Einschub: Und mal wieder macht das Wetter Probleme: Bereits zwei Abende sind dem Regen zum Opfer gefallen und für die nächsten Fünf sieht es nicht besser aus.

Tag 64: 
(1 Person – 1 Stunde						Grabgeschirr, Flex)

Als ich vom Geschäft kam hat es ausnahmsweise nicht geregnet. Also raus an den Teich. Zunächst habe ich die Nordseite des Filtergrabens mit Eisenmatten ausgestattet. Anschließend ging es ans Umfeld des Saugsammlers in Sachen graben. Aber bereits nach zwei Schubkarren hat ein starkes Gewitter eingesetzt.

Tag 65: 
(1 Person – 2,5 Stunde					Grabgeschirr)

Zum Feierabend sah das Wetter gut aus somit bin ich kurzerhand in den Garten gegangen und habe am Saugsammler sowie an der Kinderbucht weiter gegraben. Von betonierfertig bin ich noch entfernt, aber es geht Stück für Stück voran.


----------



## Pickwick (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Hallo sieht ja echt gut aus, was ich aber nicht erkennen kann ist wie du das ganze Filtern wirst.

Wo sind die Rohre für Bodenabläufe und für den Skimmeranschluss?

Ansonsten

grüße Chris


----------



## Süddeutscher (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Der Filter erfolgt über einen separaten Filterteich. Die Absaugstellen kommen.

Tag 66: 
(1 Person – 2,5 Stunden					Grabgeschirr, Boschhammer)

Heute habe ich etwas lustlos an der Kinderbucht weiter gegraben und langsam aber sicher kommt das gute Stück in Form. 
Leider habe ich die Saugleitungen zu spät bestellt sonst hätte ich die Vorbereitungen an dieser Stelle morgen abschließen können. Sei es drum morgen früh wird der Filtergraben fertig gemacht und jetzt gehe ich den Laser holen.


Tag 67: 
(1 Person – 9,5 Stunden		Laser, Traufel, Flex, Boschhammer, Grabgeschirr)

Ich liebe Samstage an denen ich am Teich arbeiten kann – und ich werde Samstage noch mehr lieben, die ich im Teich verbringen kann, aber so weit komme ich diesen Sommer wohl nicht mehr – leider.
Den Vormittag habe ich mit betonieren der Nordseite des Filtergrabens verbracht.
Am Nachmittag ging es dann an die Kinderbucht – der letzte verbliebene Teil, an dem (im Teich) noch gegraben werden muss.
Nun mit Laser ausgestattet musste ich feststellen, dass alles noch zu hoch ist. Also zunächst das Ufer abgegraben und danach die Position der Uferböschung neu eingemessen und ab da 20cm tief eine Stufe angelegt.  In der Mitte des eigentlichen Kinderbereiches wird es dann im Endeffekt auf eine Maximaltiefe von 35-40cm raus laufen.
Feierabend – am Montag geht es weiter und da sollte ich mit aller Gewalt so weit kommen, dass ich die Foliengröße vermessen kann.

Tag 68: 
(1 Person – 11,5 Stunden					Boschhammer, Grabgeschirr)
1 Person 2 Stunden

Mal wieder ein Tag Teichurlaub. Früh am Morgen habe ich die Ablaufplanungen voran getrieben, denn ich wünsche mir, dass heute in einer Woche die Folie angeliefert wird – endlich!
Aber bis da hin ist es noch ein langer Weg so mach ich mich auch gleich daran die Kinderbucht fertig zu graben.
Als die eigentliche Flachwasserzone fertig gestellt ist geht es mit dem Saugsammler weiter, der auf Höhe gebracht werden will. Direkt im Anschluss gleiche ich das Umfeld an den Saugsammler an. Dann wird der restliche Weg bis zum Schwimmbereich in 2 Stufen modelliert.
Jetzt kann ich den Graben für die 3 Saugleitungen ziehen. Als ich kurz vor der 2. Saugstelle angekommen bin kommt die Gattin nach Hause. Somit geht es jetzt ans messen des benötigten Baumaterials – in erster Linie natürlich der Folie und danach ist verdienter Feierabend.
Eigentlich fehlt mir jetzt ziemlich genau ein weiterer Tag bis die Folie kommen darf.


----------



## Süddeutscher (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 69: 
(1 Person – 2,5 Stunden	Schaufel, Boschhammer)

Ziel war es die Verlegegräben für die Absaugleitungen fertig zu stellen. Die ersten beiden Positionen sind komplett fertig.
Der Weg zur dritten Absaugstelle  konnte aber noch nicht fretig gestellt werden – der Boden ist felsig und somit jeder Zentimeter beschwerlich.


Tag 70: 
(1 Person – 5 Stunden	Laser, Traufel)

Urlaubsstimmung!! Ich habe 2 Wochen Urlaub und die erste Woche werde ich ganz dem Teich widmen.
Aber erst einmal war heute noch betonieren angesagt. 200l gekauft 300l bekommen – das noch viel zu flüssig und der Anhänger total eingesaut.
Beste Voraussetzungen also.
Trotz aller Befürchtungen ging es prima voran, sodass jetzt alles eingebaut und gereinigt ist. Am Montag geht es dann genau damit weiter: Betonieren, aber jetzt geht es erst mal ins Wochenende.

Tag 71: 
(1 Person – 14 Stunden	Flex, Laser, Traufel)

Um 7.30 Uhr ging es los Beton holen, aber der Mischturm ist defekt – sehr doof – um 9 soll er wieder funktionieren.
Also pünktlich vor Ort und siehe da – er läuft.
Insgesamt war ich heute somit 2x Estrich und 1x Glattstrich holen.
Die Kinderbucht ist fix fertig – am Filtergraben habe ich die Nord- und Westwand noch verputzt, nicht dass die Wand noch hinter die Folie bröselt ehe ich ganz fertig bin. Die Uferwälle wurden komplett angesattelt und ich habe begonnen die Rinnen der Absaugleitungen in Form zu bringen. Wie immer war ich aber zu langsam. Eine Folienverlegung morgen scheint im Moment utopisch!
Die Verlegegräben müssen fertig gestellt werden, die Betonstöße abgeschliffen, 2x Weißzement holen, 2x Sand holen und einbauen, davor die Grube säubern und erst dann kann ich beginnen das Fleece zu verlegen und zu verschweißen. Auch die Sandsäcke wollen noch gefüllt werden.


----------



## Süddeutscher (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 72: 
(3 Personen – 14 – 10,5 - 4 Stunden	Betonschleifer, Heißluftfön, Traufel)

Heute war ein komischer Tag – viel geschafft und man sieht fast nichts. Dennoch ist das Wichtigste, wie gestern beschrieben erledigt. 
Auch das Fleece verschweißen ist getestet und somit sollte es doch möglich sein morgen um 17 Uhr „verlegebereit“ für die Folie zu sein. Da kommen dann noch ein paar Helfer.

Tag 73: 
(3 Personen – 14 – 14 – 11 Stunden	Betonschleifer, Heißluftfön, Traufel)

Total frustriert! Den ganzen Tag haben wir uns abgerackert Fleece verlegt und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten drum rum.
Um 17.30 Uhr waren wir dann bereit die Folie zu verlegen.
Nach holprigem Start ging es irgendwann ordentlich vorwärts. An der Halbinsel war dann aber alles so verschoben, dass wir um 21.30 Uhr frustriert aufgegeben haben. Morgen muss es wohl weiter gehen.


----------



## expresser (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Hallo Süddeutscher,

du vergißt hoffentlich e nicht die Folie schön in alle Kanten zu ziehen!
Ein hartes Stück Arbeit, aber ihr schafft das schon.
Alles Gute!


----------



## buddler (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

hallo!
also wenn das teil mal fertig ist,dann kann man wirklich nur noch gratulieren
super teil
gruß jörg


----------



## spike.44 (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Respekt!

habe mich vor ein paar Tagen auf im Forum unter spike.44 angemeldet. Bin noch weit von deinem Stand entfernt.

Kennst du Tamm? Habe auf dem PKW ein vertrautes Kennzeichen entdeckt.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg!

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## spike.44 (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Hallo Süddeutscher,

bins noch mal. 
Was ich dich fragen wollte, warum hast du dir die riesen Arbeit mit dem betonieren gemacht?
Was hat dich dazu bewogen? Bin im Moment in der Planungsphase und für jede Anregung dankbar.

Gruß Jürgen aus Tamm


----------



## Süddeutscher (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Servus Spike kennst du Bietigheim?
Kannst ja mal rüber laufen und dir den meinen Teich anschauen 
Der Beton dient lediglich als Sicherung und zur Formung.
Ich hatte das Problem, dass mein Boden mit Steinen übersäät war/ist. Und ich meine nicht ein paar Kiesel sondern doch etwas größer: Steinplatte so bis zum nem Meter auf nen halben Meter. Wenn man mit dem Bagger gezogen hat ist die halbe Wand eingefallen und es war nichts mehr mit n bissl Löcher stopfen. Die einzige sinnige Möglichkeit war ein kompletter Überzug, wobei der Beton nur sehr dünn aufgetragen ist - eher wie ein Putz.
Spaßig fand ich das auch nicht.


----------



## Süddeutscher (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 74: 
(3 Personen – 10 – 10 - 9 Stunden	Wasserpumpe, Maßband)

Heute soll es also weiter gehen die Folie in Position zu bringen, leider habe ich für diese Mammutaktion aber lediglich einen Helfer und meine Gattin am Start. Zu meinem Glück hat noch gefehlt, dass es über Nacht geregnet hat sodass in den Falten partiell Wasser steht.
Ich weiß noch nicht wie wir unter diesen Voraussetzungen die Folie gezogen bekommen sollen.
Schlecht gelaunt geht es dann ans Werk.
Nach 4 Stunden und einigen Fortschritten telefoniere ich mit NG und erhalte noch Tipps.
2 weitere Stunden später gibt es erneut Fortschritte, aber die große Mittelfalte macht noch enorme Sorgen.
Dennoch bekommen wir die Falten zu unserer Zufriedenheit hin.
Auch mein NG Berater scheint äußerst zufrieden möchte sich aber noch bei Herrn Jurek rückversichern.
Wenn es nach mir geht ist die Folie fertig verlegt – lediglich im Filtergraben sieht es noch wild aus.

Tag 75: 
(4 Personen – 13 – 13 – 10,5 - 7 Stunden	Rührgerät, Traufel)

Der Meister des Teichbaus hat die Folienverlegung abgesegnet. Und es geht weiter immer weiter. Im nächsten Schritt kommt Fleece in die Verlegegräben, um darin die Absaugleitungen zu positionieren. Im Anschluss wird der ganze Spaß einbetoniert.
Da noch etwas Mörtel übrig ist wird dieser am Überlauf zwischen den Brücken eingebaut.
Nach der Mittagspause können wir beginnen die Verbundmatte zu verkleben. Der Boden des Hauptteiches ist so ziemlich ausgekleidet und auch in der Schwimmbucht ging es recht gut voran. Leider mussten wir aufgrund einsetzenden Regens in Kombination mit Dunkelheit die Arbeiten einstellen.


----------



## Bibo-30 (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*


sieht doch super aus.


----------



## Dilmun (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

HI!
Also ich lese schon seit Anfang deines Teichbaues mit und das ist einer der bestdokumentierten Teiche, die ich kenne. 

Und nicht nur die Doku, auch der Teich wird super.toll


----------



## Nobby (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Hut ab,

eine sehr gute Teich-Doku.
Ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel Erfolg und ein herzliches Glück auf.


----------



## spike.44 (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*



Süddeutscher schrieb:


> Servus Spike kennst du Bietigheim?
> Kannst ja mal rüber laufen und dir den meinen Teich anschauen
> 
> Hallo Süddeutscher,
> ...


----------



## jolantha (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Hallo, Süddeutscher, habe Deinen Bericht von Anfang bis Ende durchgelesen. Weißt Du, wie lange ich dazu gebraucht habe ???. Natürlich gemütlich auf dem Sofa sitzend 
Bin ja jetzt schon müde, nur vom lesen
Aber Spaß beiseite, toll, was Du da geschafft hast. Werde auch weiter schauen!
Gruß Jo


----------



## Süddeutscher (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

@ Jürgen: Darfst natürlich mal vorbei schauen wenn du Interesse hast - ist gar kein Problem.
Werde am kommenden Samstag wohl noch die restliche Verbundmatte einbauen sofern es zeitlich reicht. Ich weiß ja auch ncht, zu welchem Zeitpunkt es für dich interessant ist - evtl. auch erst wenn die Ufergräben fertig gebaut sind.

@ Jo: Schön wenn sich jemand so viel Zeit nimmt  Aber du kannst mir glauben das Schreiben ging nicht schneller wie das Lesen. Zudem muss man sich manchmal schon fast zwingen noch etwas zu notieren, wenn man den ganzen Tag gebaut hat.


----------



## Süddeutscher (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 76: 
(3 Personen – 11,5 – 11,5 –  4 Stunden	Schraubzwingen, Heißluftfön, 
	Boschhammer, Akku Schrauber,
	viele Messer)

Der erste Schritt am heutigen Morgen war die Verbundmatte in der Schwimmbucht zu vervollständigen. Danach bohren und verschrauben wir die Klemmprofile mit geteilter Ufermatte dahinter. Diese wird im Anschluss mit der Verbundmatte verschweißt.
Nach der Mittagspause machen wir uns daran die Klemmprofile unter der Steganlage anzubohren. Dies hat sich zeitlich unglaublich in die Länge gezogen, da die Folie nachjustiert werden musste. Abschließend haben wir dann noch Ufermatte hinter die Profile geklemmt.
Tipp an alle: Spart nicht mit Sandsäcken! Ich habe 75 Stück im Einsatz und das ist fast knapp.


Tag 77: 
(2 Personen – 3 –  4 Stunden	Heißluftfön)

Der Teichurlaub ist zu Ende, denn die kommende Woche soll eigentlich der Erholung dienen. Somit gab es heute lediglich einen Kurzeinsatz während dem wir rund 20qm Verbundmatte verlegt haben.


----------



## Süddeutscher (30. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 78: 
(2 Personen – 5,5 –  4 Stunden	Heißluftfön)

Der Teich ist noch nicht in einem Zustand, in dem ich ihn sich selbst überlassen möchte, de die Folie ist zu großen Teilen von oben noch gar nicht geschützt. Darum haben wir heute Morgen begonnen weitere Verbundmatte zu verlegen. Leider war es eine sehr ungeschickte Ecke, sodass wir lediglich rund 12qm Folie bedeckt haben. Dann war wettertechnisch Feierabend. Evtl. geht übermorgen noch ein Stück.

Tag 79: 
(2 Personen – 7,5 –  6,5 Stunden	Heißluftfön)

Und tatsächlich: Heute ging was:
Erst gegen Mittag haben wir begonnen und zunächst den Teich leer gepumpt. Daraufhin ging es dann ran an die Verbundmatte! Ca 25-30qm haben wir heute verklebt und verschweißt. Das hört sich evtl. nach nicht viel an, aber es waren entscheidende und schwierige Quadratmeter. 
Der eigentliche Schwimmbereich ist jetzt komplett ausgekleidet. Es fehlen somit noch das Kinderbecken und der Filtergraben.
Zwischendurch haben wir noch die Trennfolie zum Filtergraben eingeklebt und den Durchbruch mittels Flansch geschaffen.


----------



## Süddeutscher (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 80: 
(2 Personen – 9 –  4 Stunden	Heißluftfön, Boschahmmer, Flex, Traufel, Grabgeschirr
	Betonmischer)

Heute der letzte Tag vor Urlaubsende und dieser sehr abwechslungsreich.
Nein es wurde keine Verbundmatte verlegt sondern der Überlauf vom Filtergraben eingebaut und an das vorhandene Ablaufsystem angeschlossen. 
Das hieß zunächst graben, graben und graben – Drainage frei legen, den Ufergraben bauen und den Verlegegraben „ausbauen“. 
Danach die Rohre verlegen und in Sand einbauen. 
Zum Schluß haben wir das Ganze noch mit Beton geformt.

Tag 81: 
(1 Person – 2,5 Stunden	Schlegel, Boschahmmer, Flex, Traufel, Betonmischer)

So der Alltag hat mich wieder. Somit nach Feierabend noch etwas Portlandzement gekauft und raus auf die Baustelle. Zunächst dann harte Kanten rund um meinen Überlauf und am ersten fertigen Ufergraben geschliffen. Daraufhin in diesem Bereich Fleece verlegt und verschweißt um zu guter Letzt den Überlauf satt in Beton zu setzen. Morgen geht es weiter.


----------



## Süddeutscher (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 82: 
(1 Person – 3 Stunden	Pumpe, Traufel, Betonmischer)

Stück für Stück geht es vorwärts.
Somit habe ich zunächst den Teich mal wieder leer gepumpt – so viel Wasser stand noch nie darin J
Parallel dazu habe ich das Stückchen Ufergraben zwischen den Brücken mit Beton geformt. Danach kam noch die Mammutaufgabe die Folie im Filtergraben ordentlich zu verlegen. Dies war eine ziemlich mühselige Arbeit, da dieser ja nur aus Stufen besteht und bei mir sowohl am Start als auch am Ende eine Kurve macht.
Aber ich denke ich habe ein akzeptables Ergebnis erzielt, sodass ich diesen – nachdem die Folie gereinigt ist – mit Verbundmatte auskleiden kann.

Tag 83: 
(1 Person – 8 Stunden	Heißluftpistole, Pumpe)

Ja es ist Samstag und somit Teichbautag.
Allerdings gilt es zunächst den Teich von den Wassermassen der vergangenen Tage zu befreien. 
Danach geht das säubern des Filtergrabens los. Dieser ist mit Sand, Blättern und Erde ziemlich verunreinigt.
Jetzt kann es endlich mit der Verbundmatte weiter gehen. In diesem Fall verklebe ich jede Stufe einzeln und ver******* an jeder Vorderkante eine Aufkantung in der Hoffnung, dass diese den Beton so weit trägt, dass er später die Erde vor dem abrutschen bewahrt.
Etwas mehr als die Hälfte des Filtergrabens ist geschafft.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Klasse Dokumentation  Dagegen war mein Koiteichbau ja ein Kinderspiel


----------



## Süddeutscher (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 84: 
(1 Person – 3,5 Stunden	Heißluftpistole, Pumpe)

Und immer wieder erst leer pumpen dann am Teich arbeiten.
Aber zumindest ist die Folie in diesen Bereichen dann dicht J
Nachdem der nichtverkleidete Filtergraben komplett gereinigt ist verlege ich hier weiter Verbundmatte. Es geht natürlich aufgrund der vielen Stufen und Rundungen nur sehr langsam voran. Ca. 12qm sind heute verlegt.

Tag 85: 
(2 Personen – 6 -2 Stunden	Heißluftpistole, Boschhammer, Schraubzwingen)

Es geht weiter immer weiter – immer weiter voran.
Heute habe ich die Verbundmatte im Filtergraben fertig verlegt und anschließend die Aufkantungen mit einer zusätzlichen Schicht verstärkt.
Nach einer Pause kam dann ein zukünftiger Teichbauer vorbei (Grüße nach Tamm), um sich meinen Teich im Bau anzuschauen und Eindrücke zu sammeln.
Danach haben wir zunächst die Folie in der Kinderbucht gereinigt, diese in die endgültige Position gezogen und zum Abschluss samt Ufermatte an die Brückenfundamente gedübelt.


----------



## Dilmun (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Wow!

Bei manchen Leuten liegt die Wäsche nicht so akkurat im Kasten, wie bei dir die Matten im Teich.  

Das kann sich wirklich sehen lassen. 

.


----------



## Süddeutscher (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Vielen Dank für die Blumen Sonja!

Tag 86: 
(1 Personen – 3 Stunden	Heißluftpistole, Boschhammer)

Heute war ein komischer Abend, denn wenn man mein Bauwerk nicht ganz genau kennt hat sich nichts verändert.
Zunächst habe ich im Ufergraben zwischen den Brücken Fleece verlegt um daraufhin Folie anzuflicken. Hier habe ich nämlich bereits am 2. Tag einen Schnitt zu lang angesetzt.
Die Folie noch fix an die Brückenfundamente gedübelt und Feierabend.

Tag 87: 
(1 Personen – Stunden	Heißluftpistole)

Ich war wach und hatte im Prinzip 1 Stunde nichts zu tun.
Deshalb bin ich kurzerhand hinaus gegangen und habe begonnen den gestern fertig gestellten Ufergraben mit Ufermatte zu verkleiden.
An den Schienend er Brückenköpfe ist diese befestigt und auch soweit möglich verschweißt.
2 kleine Ecken Matte fehlen noch – die folgen am Montag.
Bilder gibt es erst wieder, wenn es auch etwas zu sehen gibt J


----------



## Süddeutscher (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 88: 
(1 Personen – 1 Stunden	Heißluftpistole)

Es ist frustrierend, wenn man früh im Job geht um „viel“ Zeit in den Teich zu investieren, dann doch erst gegen 19 Uhr beginnen kann und um 20 Uhr sieht man nichts mehr.
Darum habe ich heute mich und die ganze Welt zum Narren gehalten indem ich Ufermatte auf dem Damm verlegt habe. Geht rasend schnell und sieht nach viel aus J Danach habe ich noch kurz den Überlauf fertig montiert. Morgen MUSS mehr gehen so lange es nicht regnet!

Tag 89: 
(1 Personen – 3 Stunden	Heißluftpistole, Boschhammer, Schrauber)

Und wieder ein doofer Tag, dabei hatte ich mir so viel vorgenommen.
Der Reihe nach: Zunächst kam ich eine Stunde später heim wie geplant.
Danach hat es sich ewig in die Länge gezogen das Wasser abzupumpen und die bestehenden Ufergräben zu reinigen. Wenn ich gewusst hätte wie langsam es vorwärts geht hätte ich mir das sparen können, denn ich bin gar nicht mehr dazu gekommen diese mit Ufermatte auszukleiden.
Danach habe ich im Bereich des Überlaufs noch einige Falten geklebt und die anschließend angebrachte Ufermatte in der Breite zu schneiden und zu verschweißen.
Zu guter letzt konnte ich dann doch noch rund 4qm neue Ufermatte verlegen ehe es zu dunkel wurde. 
Morgen soll es zu meinem Glück mal wieder regnen.


----------



## spike.44 (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Hallo Süddeutscher,

was macht dein Teich? Warte schon gespannt auf weitere Berichte.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Süddeutscher (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Servus Jürgen,

es geht stetig voran, aber mit Berichte einstellen komme ich nur schleppend hinterher und vor allem mach ich derzeit leider keine Bilder: Wenn ich Abends aufhöre ist es zu dunkel und zum Beginn habe ich andere Dinge im Kopf ...


----------



## Süddeutscher (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 90: 
(1 Personen – 3 Stunden	Heißluftpistole, Schrauber)

Der Wettergott war mir heute wohl gesonnen, denn trotz Regenvorhersage blieb es trocken.
Somit habe ich heute Ufermatte verlegt, verschweißt und angedübelt.
Der Damm und 2 kleine Ufergräben sind nun komplett ausgekleidet und ich bin soweit, dass ich die Verbundmatte fertig legen kann.
Auch am Dammdurchbruch.
Heute hätte ich gerne Bilder gemacht, aber dafür ist es bedeutend zu dunkel.
Übermorgen geht es weiter.

Tag 91: 
(1 Personen – 1,5 Stunden	)

Grrr und wieder dachte ich, dass ich früh vom Geschäft heim komm und wieder war es nichts.
Dennoch konnte ich die Folie im Kinderbereich reinigen, nötige Falten kleben und die Folie in ihre endgültige Position bringen.
Morgen früh kann ich dann unmittelbar beginnen Verbundmatte zu verlegen.


----------



## Süddeutscher (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 92: 
(1 Person – 2 Stunden	Heißluftfön)

Hervorragendes Wetter, aber ich schaffe es nicht 
Über einige Stunden am Teich weiter zu machen. Leider muss ich arbeiten gehen.
Dennoch konnte ich am Morgen weiter machen und das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen: Knapp 10qm Verbundmatte sind fix fertig montiert, was knapp die Hälfte der Kinderbucht ausmachen dürfte. Vielleicht geht ja am Montag noch etwas und es gibt heute auch mal wieder Bilder.
Einen kleinen Stundenzwischenstand  habe ich auch mal wieder zusammen gerechnet: Bisher wurden 832,5 Stunden in den Teich investiert.

Tag 93: 
(1 Person – 3 Stunden	Heißluftfön)

 Heimlich still und leise habe ich mich am heutigen Sonntag auf die Baustelle geschlichen und gegen das eigene Gesetz verstoßen an einem Sonntag nichts zu machen J
Aber: Das Wetter ist prima, ich hatte Zeit und die Zeit bis zum Winter ist kurz! Somit muss man jede Gelegenheit nutzen, die sich bietet.
Und siehe da die Verbundmatte im Kinderbereich und am Dammdurchbruch ist komplett verlegt.


----------



## jamaga1 (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Moin Sueddeutscher,

Respekt, Lob und Anerkennung für Dein Projekt bzw. für das was schon fertig davon ist. toll

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das Endergebnis aussehen wird. Mach weiter so.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Dilmun (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

:gratuliere


----------



## Süddeutscher (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 94: 
(1 Person – 2 Stunden	Heißluftfön)

Heute – ja heute ist gewissermaßen einhistorischer Tag – zumindest ein Meilenstein, denn die Verbundmatte ist komplett verlegt und auch die Ufermatte ist so weit, dass ich mit dem Einschlämmen beginnen kann – endlich.
Lediglich in den noch nicht fertig gebauten Ufergräben und der Durchführung zum Pumpenschacht fehlen noch Matten, aber das hat Zeit.

Tag 95: 
(2 Personen – 6 – 2 Stunden	Betonmischer)

Auch heute war ein besonderer Tag, denn ich habe begonnen die Verbundmatten einzuschlämmen.
Eigentlich wollte ich nur das Mischungsverhältnis testen – einen Sack Weißzement angemacht – Farbe rein, Sand rein- Wasser rein …
Leider, leider war der Materialverbrauch so gering, dass viel Matte eingeschlämmt war, die auch heute noch verputzt werden wollte ehe alles antrocknet.
Bis 23 Uhr habe ich gearbeitet – dennoch habe ich nicht alles geschafft und den Mischlärm um diese späte Uhrzeit kann ich der Nachbarschaft nicht zumuten.


----------



## Süddeutscher (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 96: 
(3 Personen – 12 – 11 - 7 Stunden	Betonmischer)

Teichurlaub! 1 Tag, den es zu nutzen gilt!
Bei bestem Wetter wird eingeschlämmt. Wie viele Quadratmeter es im Eneffekt waren kann ich gar nicht sagen, aber ich bin zufrieden. Geschätzt 20-25 qm – es sieht gut aus – jetzt muss es nur noch halten J
Wann es weiter geht kann ich leider aufgrund der miesen Wettervorhersage nicht sagen.
Die restliche Ufermatte wurde dafür heute auch angeliefert.

Tag 97: 
(1 Person – 3 Stunden	Pumpe, Flex, Boschhammer, Schleifscheibe, Heißluftpistole)

Heute ein anfangs etwas ungeschickter Job, denn ich habe mich daran gemacht die letzte Ufermatte zu verlegen. An der einen Seite wollte diese an das Brückenfundament gedübelt werden. Dort war allerdings schalungsbedingt noch ein Betonüberstand der zunächst weggeflext werden musste. Gesagt getan!
Parallel konnte die Pumpe tapfer den Teich leer saugen. Jetzt ist alle Ufermatte verlegt. Ok in den Ufergräben kann noch etwas kommen


----------



## Süddeutscher (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 98: 
(1 Person - 7 Stunden	Betonmischer, Traufel, Scheibe)

Ein regenfreier Nachmittag und die Möglichkeit meinen Arbeitsplatz frühzeitig zu verlassen heißt übersetzt Teicharbeit.
Und da gibt es im Moment nur eines: Einschlämmen.
Es ging ordentlich vorwärts und ich bin zufrieden.
Geschätzte 10-15qm sind erledigt.

Tag 99: 
( 1 Person – 8 Stunden	Betonmischer, Traufel, Scheibe)

Es ist Samstag ich gehe an den Teich und es regnet (leicht).
Hilft alles nichts ich will ja mal fertig werden also unter nicht gerade optimalen Bedingungen ca. 13 qm eingeschlämmt.


----------



## Butterfly (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Hi Süddeutscher.

Erstmal Respekt für dein machen und tuen vom Bau usw. Her.
Kann mal ein schöner Koiteich werden, oder ist es sogar so geplant?

Wäre echt super !!


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Süddeutscher (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Servus Butterfly,

in erster Linie soll der Teich von Menschen bevölkert werden. 
Und es geht weiter:

Tag 100: 
( 1 Person – 7 Stunden	Betonmischer, Traufel)

Es war der Tag 100 und ich hatte zunächst vergessen ihn zu notieren.
Vielleicht war ich auch einfach zu erschöpft.
Sei es drum ich weiß ja, was ich derzeit tue J: Einschlämmen!
Am Tag 100 ist es nicht ganz so toll gelaufen – irgendwie waren zu viele Falten in den Wänden. Zu allem Überfluss ist dann auch noch die Farbe ausgegangen. Naja dran ist dran und Farbe habe ich mittlerweile auch schon wieder.

Tag 101: 
( 1 Person – 8 Stunden	Betonmischer, Traufel, Scheibe)

Heute das vorletzte mal hellbraun. Bei langwierigen Aufgaben muss man sich Zwischenziele setzen und die sind bei mir derzeit nach Farben gegliedert. Freilich ist hellbraun der Mammutanteil in Sachen Einschlämmen, denn er beinhaltet alle Hauptteichelemente inklusive der Kinderbucht außer dem Hauptgrund. Dieser wird türkis.
Im Filtergraben verzichte ich dann völlig auf Farben höchstens es wäre etwas übrig. Dort sind die Bodenflächen eh mit Erde bedeckt und es ist alles „dicht“ bepflanzt.
Aber jetzt erst mal das vorletzte mal hellbraun.
Das Tagwerk ist vollbracht. Komischerweise brauche ich von mal zu mal länger, obwohl ich doch in Übung sein müsste – egal.
Heute ist es auch irgendwie mehr geworden somit ist die komplette Schwimmbucht in Sachen hellbraun fertig. Im Hauptteich fehlt jetzt noch 1 Stufe.


----------



## Süddeutscher (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 102: 
( 1 Person – 4 Stunden	Industriesauger, Fön, Schaufel)

Vorbereitende Maßnahmen am Teichgrund standen heute auf der Tagesordnung.
Zunächst habe ich eine Tonne Sand geholt und abgeladen, danach nochmals Wasser abgepumpt und dann rund 2/3 des Teichbodens abgesaugt. Es hat sich dort doch allerhand angesammelt. Zum Abschluss des Tages wurden dann noch lose Stellen der Matten nachgeschweißt.


Tag 103: 
( 1 Person – 6,5 Stunden	Betonmischer, Traufel, Scheibe)

Da mir ja das Hellbraun erneut ausgegangen ist habe ich heute mit dem Boden und nsomit der Farbe türkis begonnen.
Natürlich ist es am Boden bedeutend einfacher und schneller zu arbeiten. Allerdings benötigt man auch aufgrund der Falten bedeutend mehr Materal, sodass ich erneut lediglich rund 12-14qm fix fertig habe.
Und jetzt habe ich auch kein türkis mehr.
Nachdem mir das hellbraun ja zu hell rausgekommen ist bin ich gespannt, wie das Türkis wirkt, nachdem es ausgetrocknet ist.


----------



## Dilmun (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Was soll man da noch sagen.....


----------



## Süddeutscher (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 104: 
( 1 Person – 1,5 Stunden	Sauger, Fön)

Kurzeinsatz: Den restlichen „Kruscht“ aus dem Teich gesaugt und die Matten nachverschweißt.

Tag 105: 
( 1 Person – 2 Stunden	Pumpe)

Seit 2 Stunden versuche ich den Teich trocken zu bekommen, aber es regnet und regnet. Ich glaube ich geb auf für heute – Feierabend.


----------



## wateryucca (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tolles Projekt

Schön zu wissen, dass auch noch andere bei der Kälte  herumwerken am Teich!-
Wann hast du vor fertig zu werden?
(oder sollte es auch wie bei mir heißen: Wann wolltest du fertig werden?!)

LG


----------



## Süddeutscher (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Ähhhm ursprünglich wollte ich Ende 2009 fertig werden, aber zumindest soll/darf dieses Jahr noch Wasser rein ..., auch wenn die Ufergräben dann noch nicht gebaut sind.
Und ganz aktuell beschwert mir der Wettergott Wasser von oben, das ich nicht bezahlen muss.

Tag 106: 
( 1 Person – 8 Stunden	Betonmischer, Traufel, Scheibe)

Jawoll, heute habe ich völlig ungeplant früher Feierabend gemacht und eingeschlämmt. Gut 15qm sind fertig. Somit noch 5-6qm dann hat sich der Boden erledigt.

Tag 107: 
( 2 Personen – 9,5 - 6 Stunden	Betonmischer, Traufel, Scheibe, Pumpe)

Heute 2-farbig!
Zunächst haben wir den Teich leer gepumpt und mühsam trocken gelegt, um dan die unterste Stufe hellbraun einzuschlämmen und zu verputzen.
Nach einer Vesperpause ging es dann an den Rest türkis des Bodens und zwei Reparaturarbeiten.
Erledigt Die nächsten 20000 Liter Regen stören mich kein wenig J
Natürlich habe ich den ganzen Spaß aufgrund der nächtlichen Temperaturen noch mit Folie abgedeckt.

Leider sind die Bilder viel zu dunkel, aber so ist das eben, wenn man bis spät Abends am Teich wurschtelt ...


----------



## spike.44 (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Hallöle, der Tammer ischs.

Hast du damals auch eine Anfrage vom Baumat wegen dem "Abwasser" bekommen?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Süddeutscher (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 108: 
( 1 Person – 10,5 Stunden	Betonmischer, Traufel, Pumpe)

Kurz vor 8 Uhr fuhr ich an meinem heutigen Gleittag los, um 1 Tonne Sand zu holen. Zu Hause zurück habe ich diesen natürlich gleich entladen und parallel den Filtergraben leer gepumpt.
Klasse Sache, wenn man das Wasser nicht mehr ind die Kanalisation sondern  in den eigentlichen Teich leiten kann.
Als die beiden Arbeitsschritte erledigt waren schlemmte ich rund 2/3 des Filtergrabens ein. Unglaublich, wie viel Zeit das anschließende verputzen in Anspruch nahm. Aber die 2/3 sind soweit fertig.
Leider wird diese Woche wohl nichts mehr am Teich passieren.

Tag 109: 
( 1 Person – 6,5 Stunden	Betonmischer, Traufel)

Lange Zeit hatte ich es vor mir her geschoben, weil es immer „Wichtigeres“ gab, aber endlich habe ich mir den Hänger genommen und war im Steinbruch Steine für meine Teichmauern aussuchen.
700kg habe ich von Hand verlesen und verladen.
Zu Hause angekommen fing mich der Alltag wieder ein und ich habe die letzte Stufe des Filtergrabens eingeschlämmt.
Nachdem alles wieder sauber war fand ich noch die Zeit zumindest zwei Schubkarren Steine abzuladen.


----------



## Süddeutscher (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 110: 
( 1 Person – 4 Stunden	Betonmischer, Wasserwaage)

Und wieder einen entscheidenden Schritt weiter. Der Saugsammler ist in Mörtel gesetzt und das Rohr zur Dammdurchführung ist eingeklebt. Zum Feierabend erneut 2 Schubkarren Steine abgeladen.

Tag 111: 
( 1 Person – 10 Stunden	 Betonmischer, Heißluftpistole, Gummihammer, Wasserwaage)

Gleich am Morgen wollte ich die Absaugleitungen an den Saugsammler anschließen und natürlich haben alle meine Bögen nicht gepasst – also erst mal Bögen kaufen. Danach lief es aber wie am Schnürchen: Saugleitungen angeschlossen, darüber noch ein Stück Verbundmatte eingeschweißt, das Rohr im Filtergraben an der Durchführung eingeklebt, alles eingeschlämmt, die Stufe an der Steganlage gesetzt und dann begonnen den Saugsammler mit den Natursteinen einzumauern.
Auch das klappt wirklich gut, dauert aber ganz schön lange. Noch 2 Lagen, dann ist die hässliche Plastikkiste verschwunden.


----------



## Dilmun (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

  (Das wird wirklich das i -Tüpfelchen)


----------



## wateryucca (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Sieht toll aus- 
und man merkt: es wird immer viel zu früh dunkel!


----------



## Süddeutscher (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 112: 
( 1 Person –  9 Stunden	Betonmischer, Flex, Wasserwaage)

Langsam aber sicher nähern wir uns der kritischen Phase in Sachen Wetter. Für nächste Woche ist erstmals Schnee vorher gesagt und übernächste Woche soll es dann 2-stellige Minustemperaturen geben.
Somit mobilisiere ich nochmals die letzten Reserven, um den Teich soweit irgend möglich zu bekommen.
Der Saugsammler ist nun komplett eingemauert und auch die Gegenseite der Dammdurchführung ist vermauert. Dummerweise ist mir dabei ein Stein auf den HT-Anschluss des Schwimmskimmers gefallen und natürlich ist das bereits eingemauerte Rohr zertrümmert. Irgendwie bekomm ich das schon repariert.
Auch die 2. Stufe der Steganlage habe ich noch gesetzt. Dort muss jetzt noch der Uferwall um einen Meter verlängert werden, dann ist der eigentliche Teich endgültig fertig.
Ich lasse jetzt schon mal ein paar Liter Wasser ein, um für eine Notbefüllung gerüstet zu sein. Rund 4 Tage würde eine komplette Befüllung per Gartenschlauch benötigen. Der Regen hat mir ja aber an der tiefsten Stelle bereits 50cm Wasserstand beschert J. Am Filtergraben ist aber leider noch einiges zu tun. Diesen werde ich wohl nicht mehr fertig stellen können.

Tag 113: 
( 1 Person –  4,5 Stunden	)

Da der Wintereinbruch kurz bevor steht habe ich mich heute nicht um die Stützmauer des Filtergrabens sondern um Wintersicherung gekümmert.
Aber zunächst bin ich doch noch 900kg Mauersteine holen gegangen, die auch zu 2/3 abgeladen sind. Muschelkalk verwende ich hier übrigens – heimisch und vor allem frostsicher.
Danach habe ich mich um den Folienanschluss an der Treppe „Steganlage“ gekümmert und alles vorbereitet um den Uferwall fertig zu stellen.
Dann habe ich mich mühsam daran gemacht die Folie für den südlichen Ufergraben zu reinigen und zusammen zu legen.
Diese habe ich dann noch mit Ufermatte und Fleece eingepackt, sodass sie den Winter schadlos überstehen sollte.


----------



## Süddeutscher (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 114: 
( 2 Personen – 10 - 6 Stunden	Betonmischer, Bagger, Wasserwaage)

Es wird immer kritischer in Sachen Wetter. Heute waren erstmals die Strassen an einem Teichbautag gefroren. Dennoch ein sehr erfolgreicher Tag.
Ja ihr habt richtig gelesen heute war ausnahmsweise zum Handbagger noch ein Mini-Bagger mit von der Partie: Somit ist der restliche Aushub abgefahren und auch die 2. Sickergrube ist gegraben. Insgesamt waren es heute 25 qm Abfuhr mit 3 Containern.
Auch der Pumpenschacht ist ausgehoben. Bei herrlichem Winterwetter wurde auch der Uferwall fertig gestellt und an der Natursteinmauer im Filtergrabenwurden 1,5 Lagen (entspricht rund 12lfm) gemauert.


Tag 115: 
( 1 Person –  2 Stunden	)

Kurzeinsatz bei Schneetreiben: Die Folie wurde rund um die Stufen fix fertig verlegt und auf der Westseite für den Ufergraben mittels Ufermatte und Fleece für den Winter eingepackt.


----------



## Süddeutscher (3. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 116: 
( 1 Person –  10 Stunden	Schlegel, Schippe)

Es ist kein Teichbauwetter mehr – definitiv!
Dennoch habe ich früh am Morgen die neue Sickergrube mit Fleece ausgekleidet.
Danach habe ich die Abdeckplane über dem Filtergraben vom Schnee befreit und diesen leer gepumpt. Ein paar Steine habe ich noch hinein geschichtet, ein senkrechtes Rohr an die Dammdurchführung angeschlossen und zum Abschluss dieses Bereichs alles wieder mit Folie abgedeckt.
Parallel dazu lief schon das Wasser, um den Teich weiter anzufüllen.
Danach habe ich eine Rampe gezimmert über die ich den Mischer in den Hof fuhr. Alles wieder abgebaut und für den Winter eingelagert.
Jetzt kamen endlich meine 3,5 Kubikmeter Kies mit dem die Sickergrube gefüllt und eingeebnet wurde. Den Spaß habe ich dann noch mit Fleece eingeschlagen.
Nun ging es an den Zaunbau , nicht dass mir noch ein Neugieriger in das Eis bricht.
Zum Abschluss des Tages habe ich begonnen die 2. Brücke zu montieren. 
Die nächsten Tage wird aufgrund des Wetters gar nichts mehr gehen.


----------



## Dilmun (3. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Hi!
Du bist ja unermüdlich 

Aber jetzt wirst ja wohl bald "Winterpause" machen...

Meine Beschäftigung seit vergangenen Sonntag Abend ist.1
Auf meinen (kleinen) Teichlein sind 40 cm Schnee.....


----------



## Süddeutscher (11. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 117: 
( 2 Personen –  8 - 2 Stunden	Schraubenschlüssel, Rührgerät)

Auch bei miesem Wetter gibt es Aktivitäten, die man für seinen Teich in Bauphase tun kann: In meinem Fall bestand die Aktivität darin die gerade „Brücke“ im Fachjargon Steganlage zusammen zu schrauben.
Nachdem die Temperaturen auf rund 5 Grad plus gestiegen waren habe ich dann das Styropor aus den fertigen Fundamenten gepult und mit einem Helfer die vormontierte Brücke gesetzt und einbetoniert.
Wieder etwas fertig


----------



## Süddeutscher (10. März 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 118: 
( 2 Personen –  % - 2 Stunden	Grabgeschirr)

Show must go on! So geht es Mitte Februar hoch motiviert erneut ans Werk. Und wie so oft beginnt alles mit graben: Der mit dem Mini-Bagger vorausgehobene Pumpenschacht wird endgültig in seine Form und Höhe gebracht. In der Mitte bekommt er noch eine Sickergrube und es wird noch ein kleines Fundament für die Stützmauer am Kinderbecken ausgehoben. Zum Abschluss wird die Bodenplatte des Pumpenschachtes eingeschalt und armiert.


Tag 119: 
( 1 Personen –  3 Stunden	Schubkarre, Traufel)

Heute wird bei herrlichem Sonnenschein die Bodenplatte des Pumpenschachtes betoniert. Die ersten Steine um diesen zu mauern hole ich auch noch aus einem Restbestand eines Freundes.

Tag 120: 
( 1 Personen –  1,5 Stunden	Nageleisen, Hammer)

Die Bodenplatte wird ausgeschalt und die Mini-Sickergrube mit Fleece verkleidet und Kies gefüllt.


----------



## Echinopsis (10. März 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Sehr schön wieder von deinem Weiterbau zu lesen!
Bis wann soll die Baustelle (vorraussichtlich) eigentlich abgeschlossen sein?
Ist ja der Wahnsinn was du da alles schon in Eigenregie geleistet hast!


----------



## dobifan (10. März 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

....und meine Frau regt sich wegen eines neuen 180L Filters auf  
RESPEKT !


----------



## spike.44 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Hallo Micha,

bins schon wieder. So kurz vor Start hab ich noch einige Fragen an dich.
Wie hast du die Aufkantung an den Terrassen des Filtergrabens hingekriegt?
Welche Pumpe hast du bei dir im Einsatz? Mir wurde eine 12Volt Pumpe vorgeschlagen.
Wo und welchen Skimmer hast du verwendet?
Steht deine Pumpe ausserhalb des FG?

Grüße aus der Nachbarschaft
Jürgen


----------



## Süddeutscher (17. März 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Also erst mal zu den Fragen: Ursprünglich wollte ich spätestens letztes Frühjahr - also 2010 - fertig sein, aber wenn man überwiegend alles alleine macht zieht sich das ganz schön hin.
Diesen Sommer werde ich aber endgültig und definitiv fertig inklusive der Umfeldgestaltung!

Jetzt zu dir Spike
Zur Pumper kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, da ich meine Unterlagen nicht zur Hand habe, aber wenn ich mich richtig entsinne ist es eine 230V Pumpe, weil ich mir die Möglichkeit offen halten wollte noch bis zu 2 externe Filter zwischen zu schalten, falls ich mit dem Ergenis der Wasserreinigung nicht zufrieden bin. Da ich 3 Absaugstellen, 1 Schwimmskimmer (damit ist die Frage auch beantwortet) und bis zu 2 Quellen habe meinten die NG Berater glaub ich, dass das die 12 V Pumpen nicht packen.
In meinem letzten Beitrag siehst du die Bodenplatte des Pumpenschachtes somit habe ich die Pumpe komplett extern. Kannst gern am Samstag Vormittag kurz vorbei kommen, dann zeig ich es dir.
Das mit den Aufkantungen war so ne Sache, da hab ich mir auch lang Gedanken gemacht: Ich hab Verbundmatte zu einem Y zusammen geschweißt und die Enden dann an die Senkrechte und die Waagrechte der jeweiligen Stufe angeschweißt. Danach habe ich das Ganze einfach eingemörtelt.
Ich hoff ich hab jetzt beides beantwortet.
Gruß Micha


----------



## Süddeutscher (17. März 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 121: 
( 1 Personen –  3 Stunden	Schubkarre, Traufel)

Im Haus wird gerade unsere neue Küche montiert. Da ich nur im Weg stehe betoniere ich kurzerhand das Fundament für die Stützmauer an der Kinderbucht.

Tag 122: 
( 1 Personen –  3,5 Stunden	Schere, Pinsel)

Herrliches Frühlingswetter um die 20° und ich kann an den Teich – prima! Geplant ist im Filtergraben weiter zu mauern und vorab die Lecksicherungsfolie zwischen Filtergraben und Pumpenschacht zu verschweißen. Bis allerdings der Filtergraben leer gepumpt, eine geeignete Folie gefunden, alles gereinigt und die Folie verschweißt ist wird es leider dunkel. Dennoch bin ich irgendwie zufrieden.


----------



## Süddeutscher (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 123: 
( 1 Personen –  1 Stunden	Schraubenschlüssel)

Mal wieder ein Kurzeinsatz: In den mittlerweile eingesetzten Flansch wird auf der einen Seite ein senkrechtes KG-Rohr eingesetzt und auf der anderen Seite der Druckschlauch aufgestülpt und Mittels Schelle fest geschraubt. Jetzt kann ich das Gebilde mit Wasser füllen, um zu prüfen, ob alles dicht ist.

Tag 124: 
( 1 Personen –  8 Stunden	Rührgerät, Kelle)

Nachdem das Fundament des Pumpenschachtes seit vielen Tagen fertig ist, beginne ich heute endlich diesen zu mauern. Rund 2/3 sind fertig. 
Leider habe ich eine undichte Stelle am Flansch zwischen Pumpenschacht und Filtergraben fest gestellt. Wie ich damit umgehe weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Süddeutscher (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 125: 
( 1 Personen –  0,25 Stunden	Silikonpresse)

Genau genommen ist die Undichtigkeit nicht am Flansch selbst sondern an den in den Flansch eingeklebten Rohrstücken. Hier habe ich einen Polymer Kleber beschafft, der selbst unter Wasser bindet.
Diesen Trage ich nun auf allen Verbindungsstellen auf und mache im nächsten Schritt eine Dichtigkeitsprüfung.

Tag 126: 
( 1 Personen –  2 Stunden	)

Nach dem 2. Versuch sind die Klebestellen dicht und ich baue das ganze Paket wieder in den FG ein und prüfe nun den Flansch auf Dichtigkeit.


----------



## troll20 (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Schön das du uns weiter auf dem laufenden hälts und immer schön dran denken:
Was lange wärt wird gut 
Aber lass mal wir sind auch noch lange nicht fertig.

mmm Fertig, was für ein Wort, wird man das überhaupt jemals????

Egal , hauptsache man hat seinen Spaß 

mfg René


----------



## Süddeutscher (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 127: 
( 1 Personen –  4 Stunden	Rührgerät)

Ich könnte Sch…. Brüllen. Der Flansch ist trotzdem undicht. Somit den Filtergraben wieder leer pumpen grrr.
Im Anschluss vergrößere ich den Foliendurchbruch etwas – dieser war eventuell etwas knapp, sodass die Folie eventuell partiell ins Gewinde stand.
Dann gibt es noch eine Weile Frustmauern an der Stützmauer des Filtergrabens.

Tag 128: 
( 1 Personen –  3Stunden	Rührgerät)

Zu allem Überfluss funktioniert die Begrenzung am Kinderbereich nicht wie gedacht. Somit ist dort mein Ufer rund 10cm zu nieder. Dies  wird nun im 1. Schritt mittels Beton um 8 cm erhöht.


----------



## Süddeutscher (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 129:
( 1 Personen –  3 Stunden	Rührgerät)

Der erneut gefüllte FG ist immer noch undicht nur weiß ich beim besten Willen nicht warum – also abpumpen und ein erneuter Versuch. Danach wird noch überflüssiges Fleece und Folie an den fertigen Ufern abgetrennt.

Tag 130:
( 2 Personen –  0,5 Stunden	)

Erneuter Versuch nun mit vereinten Kräften mit der Gattin – sie hält auf der einen Seite und ich drehe an der Anderen.


----------



## Bibo-30 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

das ist ja doof, sicher, das es der Flansch ist? könnte das Wasser woanders noch weg?


----------



## Süddeutscher (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Es war der Flansch!

Tag 131:
( 1 Personen –  2 Stunden	Kelle, Messer, Heißluftfön, Rührgerät)

Wunder geschehen! Der FG scheint tatsächlich dicht zu sein und ich bekomme den Flansch sogar nochmals 3-4mm weiter zu. Endlich kann es mit Elan weiter gehen.
Also gleich ans Werk 2-Lagen Fleece zum Folienschutz innen angebracht – rechts und links mit der bereits vorhandenen Verbundmatte verschweißt und anschließend über das ganze nochmals eine Lage Verbundmatte. Die Folie ist nun von der FG Seite her geschützt.
Zum Abschluß baue ich gleich die unterste Lage Steine ein, dass ich im FG vom Boden weg bin falls es regnet. Direkt an der Folie platziere ich einen Formstein und davor zwecks der Einheitlichkeit einen Naturstein, auch wenn das im fertigen Zustand wohl keiner mehr sieht J Ich bin glücklich!

 Tag 132:
( 1 Personen –  6 Stunden	Kelle, Wasserwaage, Flex, Heißluftfön, Rührgerät)

Auf ans Werk. Zunächst kurz einen Formstein für die Rohroberseite zurecht geflext und das Rohr in den FG mit Fleece verkleidet.
Danach werden Natursteine gemauert bis zum Feierabend.


----------



## Süddeutscher (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 133
( 1 Personen –  11 Stunden	Wasserwaage, Heißluftfön, Rührgerät, Kelle)

2 Tage Teichurlaub. Gleich am Morgen geht es erst mal los Steine holen. Als diese abgeladen sind lege ich die Kombination Verbundmatte-Folie-Fleece nach innen über die Nordmauer des Filtergrabens, kürze alles auf das nötige Maß und verschweiße die Matten miteinander. Die Folie ist nun Dauerhaft geschützt. Die Verbundmatte wird nun mit Mörtel eingeschlämmt und die nächste Lage darauf gemauert. Somit ist die Folie auf der Nordseite nun auch fixiert.
Auch am Kinderbecken reicht es noch eine Lage Steine.

Tag 134
( 1 Personen –  9 Stunden	Kelle, Wasserwaage, Rührgerät)

Eigentlich war das Ziel in diesen zwei Tagen die Mauer am Filtergraben komplett fertig zu stellen. Aber bereits nach dem gestrigen Tag war klar, dass ich einmal mehr zu langsam bin.
Somit gilt es heute in erster Linie Dinge zu erledigen, die Abends nach Feierabend nicht mehr möglich sind.
Gegen halb acht starte ich um erneut Steine zu holen. Als diese abgeladen sind verlängere ich meine Mauer an der Westseite des FG.
Auch der Traßzement ist nun ausgegangen. Somit einkaufen gehen und in diesem Zug noch den ungewaschenen Sand für den Boden des FG holen.
Leider gibt es im heimischen Schotterwerk nur Flusssand. Also nochmals eine weitere Fahrt, um den gewünschten Sand zu bekommen. Dieser wird noch abgeladen und Feierabend!


----------



## Dilmun (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*


----------



## Springmaus (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*



Hallo,

echt Klasse !



LG Doris


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Na, da tut sich echt was, klasse


----------



## troll20 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*



Dilmun schrieb:


>



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## Süddeutscher (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 135 
( 1 Person –  5 Stunden		Heißluftpistole, Kelle, Wasserwaage, Rührgerät)

Erneut geht es ans Werk und langsam nerven mich die Natursteine. Zunächst wird eine Weile an der Nordwand des FG gemauert. Danach kürze ich die Folie im Westen und packe das Ganze in Matten.

Tag 136
( 1 Person –  5 Stunden	Heißluftpistole, Flex, Kelle, Wasserwaage, Rührgerät)

Auf die gestern angebrachten Matten wird heute, nachdem sie eingeschlämmt sind, die nächste Lage im Osten des FG gemauert. Danach werden die Nord- und Westwand fertig gestellt.
Zur Abwechslung geht es jetzt an die Gestaltung des Mini-Ufergrabens zwischen Brücke und FG. Die Idee ist da und die Grundform steht, aber die Zeit für die Umsetzung fehlt heute leider.


----------



## Süddeutscher (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 137
( 1 Person –  2 Stunden	Heißluftfön, Wasserwaage, Rührgerät)

Da ich morgen viel und heute wenig Zeit für den Teich habe, wird der Mini-Ufergraben mit Mörtel geformt und am Rand ein kleines Fundament für die umliegende Stützmauer gegossen. Anschließend wird alles mit Matten ausgelegt, die ich noch verschweiße. Jetzt kann das bis morgen trocknen.

Tag 138
( 1 Person –  5 Stunden	Kelle, Wasserwaage, Rührgerät)

Erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt. Gleich morgens geht es los Steine raus zu suchen und an der gestrigen Vorlage weiter zu arbeiten.
1 Lage ist gemauert und für eine 2. sind Steine bereit gelegt, da kommt ein Interessent für mein Auto.
Bis dieses verkauft ist, ist mal wieder keine Zeit mehr für den Teich.


----------



## Süddeutscher (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 139
( 2 Personen – 7 und 5 Stunden	Kelle, Flex, Wasserwaage, Rührgerät)

Ein erfolgreicher Tag neigt sich dem Ende.
Gleich morgens habe ich zunächst die Druckleitungen auf Länge gekürzt und anschließend das Stück zwischen FG und Pumpenschacht in die Lecksicherungsfolie eingepackt. Deren obere Enden wurden an die Folie des FG geklebt, sodass kein Wasser von oben eindringen kann und dann das ganze Gebilde mittels 100er KG Rohr in den Pumpenschacht geführt.
Zur Unterstützung kam dann noch mein Schwager, der früh Schule aus hatte.
Der Pumpenschacht wurde fertig gemauert und mit Nobbenfolie ummantelt.
Die Kontermauerung am FG Ausgang ist fertig gestellt, der FG mit Brechsand angefüllt und ein paar Steine Natursteinmauer hat es auch noch gereicht.


Tag 140
( 1 Person – 2,5 Stunden	Schaufel)

Noch immer erfreue ich mich Tag für Tag am frisch befüllten Filtergraben.
Aber natürlich muss es weiter gehen: Heute stand der Verlegegraben für Wasser, Strom und die Druckleitung auf dem Programm. Bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelhet ging es recht gut voran. Noch eine halbe Stunde und die Rohre bzw. Leitungen können verlegt werden.


----------



## Süddeutscher (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 141
( 1 Person – 6 Stunden	Boschhammer, Schaufel)

Ein in meinen Augen sehr langer und erfolgreicher Tag neigt sich dem Ende. Früh am Morgen war ich heute Sand holen um den Verlegegraben „auszukleiden“.
Nach einem Arztbesuch ging es dann an die Bepflanzung des Filtergrabens. Erneut unterbrochen – diesmal durch einen Handwerker – machte ich mich dann an den Anschluss der Trainage an den Sickerschacht Ost. Zum Abschluss des Tages war ich dann noch Material kaufen.

Tag 142
( 1 Person – 8 Stunden	Messer, Schaufel)

Erneut ein erfolgreicher Tag, aber heute mit ungeschicktem Ende. Aber von Anfang an: Morgens habe ich zunächst die Trainage vom Teichüberlauf an die bestehende Trainage angeschlossen.
Als zweiten Schritt des Tages verlegte ich ein Leerrohr mittels KG-Rohren für eine mögliche 2. Quelle in der Zukunft. Danach ging es an das Thema Wasser und zum krönenden Abschluss des Tages an das Stromkabel. Dieses habe ich in Bereichen in denen evtl. nochmal gegraben wird mit einem Leerrohr ummantelt. Am letzten Stück Leerrohr ist das Unglück dann passiert. Beim abschneiden bin ich abgerutscht und habe mich ins Bein geschnitten. Zu allem Überfluss musste die Wunde genäht werden. Übermorgen geht es weiter.


----------



## sir.artschi (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Moin auch,

erst einmal gute Besserung! 

Ich habe Deinen Bericht eben erst entdeckt, meine Hochachtung! Vor Deinem Fleiß, Geschick und vor allem Deinem Durchaltevermögen, Hut ab.

Ich freue mich schon auf weitere Baufortschritte...

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Süddeutscher (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 143
( 1 Person – 5 Stunden	Messer, Rührgerät, Schaufel)

Bei sommerlichen Temperaturen geht es weiter.
Wasserleitungen fertig verlegt!
Stromleitungen fertig verlegt!
Druckleitung zwischen Pumpenschacht und Quelle fertig verlegt!
Den noch vorhandenen Sand zum Schutz eingebaut und darauf noch ein paar Schaufeln Erde geworfen.
Es geht voran.

Tag 144
( 1 Person – 3 Stunden	Schaufel)
Heute ist zwar einges im Garten passiert, aber nicht allzu viel am Teich.
Ich habe lediglich eine Tonne Sand geholt und im Verlegegraben eingebaut und danach diesen noch etwas mit Erde angefüllt.


----------



## Süddeutscher (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 145
( 1 Person – 2 Stunden	Schaufel)
2 Stunden sind nicht viel, aber im Kopf hat sich einiges entwickelt. 
Zunächst habe ich den Verlegegraben noch angefüllt und anschließend den Ufergraben West durchgedacht – somit ist er schon halb gebaut J

Tag 146
( 1 Person – 3 Stunden	Schlagbohrmaschine, Hammer, Messer, Schrauber, Säge)
Es geht an ein anderes Gewerk – Elektrik.
Die Kabel sind zwar komplett verlegt, aber Steckdosen wollen auch noch dran. Diese werden noch mit einem Blechdach versehen. Die Kabel bis auf den Boden werden in Kabelkanäle gepackt. In der Garage wird noch der Anschluss ans Stromnetz mittels Zwischensicherung, FI-Schutz und ein Funkrelais für die Lichtschaltung hergestellt. Rund die Hälfte der Steckdosen ist geschafft.


----------



## nico1985 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Hallo, Super Teich gut gemacht. Habe mir alle Bilderangeguckt,sorry text jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber ich habe immer auf nen Durchbruch ins Haus gewartet!


----------



## bayernhoschi (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

146 Tage! Da kenn ich einige die hätten die Schaufel schon lange in den Sand geschmissen.
Meine Hochachtung, mach weiter so

Gruß Ralph


----------



## Süddeutscher (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Servus Nico, 
erst die Tage habe ich zu meiner Frau aus Spaß gesagt, dass eine Erwiterung ja jetzt leider nicht mehr möglich ist und ob wir nicht noch die 50qm Garage dazu fluten. Sie war nicht so begeistert 
Und natürlich ging es auch am Bau weiter ...
Grüße Micha

Tag 147
( 1 Person – 2 Stunden	Stromprüfer, Schlagbohrer, Hammer, Messer, Schrauber, Säge)
Kurzeinsatz: In der Garage wird alles verdrahtet und die restlichen 4 Steckdosen werden gesetzt.

Tag 148
( 1 Person – 7 Stunden	Grabgeschirr, Bohrhammer)
Endlich geht es mal wieder ans gestalten in Form der Ufergräben.
Zunächst heißt das natürlich graben. Es geht stetig vorwärts, sodass der westliche Ufergraben Komplett fertig gegraben ist. Leider ist im tiefen Teil die Folie etwas zu kurz. Aber ich habe ja noch Folienreste und Kleber, sodass ich anstückeln kann.
Danach beginne ich mit dem südlichen Ufergraben, der bedeutend länger und auch ein längeres Stück tiefer wird. Hier geht es eher mühsam voran, da ich mal wieder enorm viele Steinplatten finde. Gut 2/3 sind geschafft als ein Gewitter aufzieht.


----------



## Süddeutscher (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 149
( 1 Person – 8 Stunden	Grabgeschirr, Rührgerät, Traufel)
Und der nächste Urlaubstag wird für den Teichbau verwendet.
Zum Start grabe ich den Ufergraben im Süden fertig. Anschließend hole ich 200l Beton und verputze den Spaß. Auf der Landseite wird noch eine Reihe Betonsteine eingebaut, über die ich meine Überläufe reguliere. Die Südseite ist komplett fertig. Leider ist der Beton auch so gut wie aufgebraucht.
Für die kleinere Westseite lohnt es sich aber nicht nochmals zu fahren. Somit rühre ich noch 2 Kübel selber an und Feierabend.
Knapp 2/3 im Westen müssten fertig sein.


----------



## Süddeutscher (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 150
( 1 Person – 9,5 Stunden	Heißluftfön, Rührgerät, Traufel)

Heute ist mir schlagartig aufgefallen, dass der Teich an sich trotz des Chaos in meinem Garten in Kürze fertig gestellt ist. Aber auch der Rest will erst noch abgearbeitet werden. Zunächst geht es erst mal einkaufen: 2 Sack Traßzement, 1 to 
Erde für die Ufergräben und 10 Eier habe ich auch noch mitgebracht.
Zu Hause angekommen forme ich dann gleich den Ufergraben West fertig.
Anschließend wird am Ufergraben Süd zunächst Vlies, dann Folie und oben drauf Ufermatte verlegt. Diese geht aber leider aus. Zum Abschluss wird dann noch Erde eingebaut.

Nach 150 Tagen am Teich mal wieder ein Zwischenstand: Mittlerweile wurden insgesamt 1.172,75 Stunden für den Teichbau verwendet.

Tag 151
( 1 Person – 2 Stunden	)

Sonntag Kurzeinsatz:
-	Hänger entladen
-	Soweit möglich Ufergräben bepflanzt


----------



## Süddeutscher (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 152
( 1 Person – 7 Stunden	Heißluftfön, Messer)

Es geht etwas weiter. Nachdem ich Ufermatte nachbestellt hatte konnte ich jetzt die Ufergräben vollends auskleiden, Erde einbringen und diese bepflanzen.
Einzig über den Dochteffekt über die Ufermatte hatte ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, aber ich denke ich habe eine praktikable Lösung gefunden, indem ich als Abschluss Verbundmatte anschweiße, die kein Wasser zieht.

Tag 153
( 1 Person – 5,5 Stunden	Heißluftfön, Messer)

Mal wieder habe ich etwas umgeplant, denn den Abschluss der Ufergräben soll eine Lage Natursteine zieren.
Damit habe ich auch den charmanten Vorteil, dass das Teichumfeld rd. 10cm höher liegen kann. Es besteht ja keine Gefahr mehr, dass Erde eingeschlämmt wird. Das heißt natürlich erst mal Steine holen. Als diese abgeladen sind habe ich die 10m Ufergraben Süd noch hin sortiert und am Ufergraben Ost den Folienabschluss fix fertig in Matten eingepackt und diese verschweißt. 
Im Gegenzug dürfte der Heißluftfön nun endgültig seinen Job am Teich erledigt haben.


----------



## zephyrkalli (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Wow das ist echt der Hammer!
Habe mir mal die doku angeschaut und finde es sehr bemerkenswert was du da vollbracht hast! 
Andere leute hätten sich einfach jemanden kommen lassen der den Teich baut! 
Aber wir die das selber machen wissen ihn wirklich zu Schätzen!

Wünsche dir noch viel erfolg und falls du Hilfe oder Tipps bei den Holzarbeiten brauchst meld dich! Bin gelernter Zimmerer und mit Holz da kenn ich mich aus! 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Süddeutscher (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Danke danke Christoph vielleicht komm ich nochmal auf das ANgebot zurück.

Tag 154
( 1 Person –  2,5 Stunden	Gummihammer, Rührgerät, Kelle)

Nach 2-wöchiger Pause kann ich endlich wieder was am Teich tun. So beginne ich am westlichen Ufergraben diesen mit Natursteinen einzufassen sprich die Steine zu vermörteln.
Etwas überraschend ist der Westen fertig, sodass ich morgen im Süden weiter machen kann, sofern das Wetter mit spielt.

Tag 155
( 1 Person –  7 Stunden	Heißluftpistole, Gummihammer, Rührgerät, Kelle)

Und weiter geht’s. Im Anschluss an den gestrigen Tag wird heute der Süden fertig gemacht.
Danach bereite ich die Drainage an beiden Ufergräben vor. Zwischen den Brücken packe ich die Folie in Matten und suche geeignete Steine aus. Jetzt noch eine Materialliste aufgenommen und fürs erste Feierabend.


----------



## Süddeutscher (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 156
( 1 Person –  2,5 Stunden	Gummihammer, Rührgerät, Kelle, Wasserwaage)

Es ist wie verhext – ich finde keine Zeit entscheidend voran zu kommen. Heute im Angebot: Ein Stück an der Natursteinmauer Kinderbucht weiter gearbeitet.

Tag 157
( 1 Person –  3 Stunden	Eimer)

Die Show muss weiter gehen. Heute eine gemütliche Arbeit: Der Uferwall wird mit einer Pflanzenmischung eingesät. Zunächst wird Sand in die Matte eingeschlämmt, darauf etwas Dünger, dann eine Sandschicht und darauf ein Sand-Samen-Gemisch. Das Ganze wird dann noch mit Fleece in 10cm Abstand abgedeckt, sodass die Samen weder durch Regen ausgewaschen noch durch Vögel weggepickt werden können.


----------



## Süddeutscher (23. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 158
( 1 Person –  2,5 Stunden	Schere)

Die Anlieferung der Ufergrabenpflanzen kam seinerzeit bedeutend zu früh, sodass einige Pflanzen eingegangen sind, bis ich mit dem Bau der Gräben fertig war.
Auf heute habe ich die Nachlieferung bestellt und diese dann auch gleich gepflanzt.
Im Anschluss habe ich begonnen das Bändchengewebe unter der Steganlage zu platzieren.

Tag 159
( 1 Person –  3 Stunden	Rührgerät, Schere, Kelle Gummihammer, Wasserwaage)

Zunächst wird das Bändchengewebe vollends verlegt und partiell mit Natursteinen beschwert, die ich nicht im Mauerbau einsetzen kann.
Danach platziere ich eine Lage Steine auf den Landseiten der Steganlage quasi als Abschluss.


----------



## Süddeutscher (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 160
( 2 Person – 9 Stunden	Kreissäge, Schrauber, Bohrer)

Heute soll endlich begonnen werden die Steganlage mit Holz zu belegen.
Gesagt getan. Die ersten Quadratmeter sind verlegt.

Tag 161
( 2 Person – 3,5 Stunden	Kreissäge, Schrauber, Bohrer)

… es geht weiter und die Steganlage an sich ist fertig.


----------



## Süddeutscher (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 162
( 2 Personen – 3,5 Stunden	Kreissäge, Schrauber, Bohrer)

… und die gebogene Brücke ist fertig. Weiter geht es aber zunächst nicht, da ich noch eine Nachlieferung Abstandshalter und Holz erwarte.

Tag 163
( 1 Person – 4 Stunden	Rührgerät, Kelle, Wasserwaage)

Ich bin zwar ständig im arten aktiv doch langsam aber sicher vermehrt im Teichumfeld. Somit kann ich die Stunden natürlich nicht dem Teichbau zuschreiben.
Heute aber habe ich mal wieder etwas am Teich gemacht: Nämlich die nördliche Natursteinmauer des Kinderbereiches fertig gestellt und auch die eine Lage Steine zwischen den Brücken ist gesetzt.


----------



## Süddeutscher (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 164
( 1 Person – 4 Stunden	Grabgeschirr)

Im Teichumfeld tut sich einiges.
Heute jedoch habe ich das Fundament für die Mauer am Kinderbecken Süd gegraben und den restlichen Uferwall eingesät. Zudem wurden die Ufergräben gedüngt.
Partiell habe ich dann noch mittels kleinen Geröllfeldern gestaltet.


----------



## Süddeutscher (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

Tag 165
( 1 Person – 6 Stunden	Wasserwaage, Kelle, Schrauber)

Immer wieder geht es auch am Teich an sich voran. Heute zuerst an der südlichen Mauer des Kinderbeckens – fertig!
Und anschließend an der geraden Brücke – so weit fertig, wie ich Holz hatte.

Tag 166
( 1 Person – 3 Stunden	Bohrer, Schrauber, Säge)

Die letzten Bretter der Steg- und Brückenanlagen sind verschraubt.


----------



## Dilmun (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*


----------



## Pummelbiene (14. März 2012)

*AW: Das i-Tüpfelchen nach der Hausrenovierung*

absolut der Hammer *respekt*


----------

